# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Chrissie and Jake news III

## Treacle

Thought we'd kick off another one, the other was getting a bit too large  :Big Grin:

----------


## kayleigh6654

Chrissie and Jake  :Wub:  Can't wait for tomorrow, Friday and next Thursday.

----------


## BlackKat

We're on a new thread already.   :Lol:   - We're obsessed.


Kayleigh - are we getting scenes tomorrow?   :Cheer:

----------


## Treacle

> We're on a new thread already. :L - We're obsessed.
> 
> 
> Kayleigh - are we getting scenes tomorrow?


Yeah just want to keep things organised  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah just want to keep things organised


No, it's cool, I just find it amusing that we've filled up 2 threads talking about a couple that isn't even a real couple yet. I have an odd sense of humour.

----------


## Treacle

> No, it's cool, I just find it amusing that we've filled up 2 threads talking about a couple that isn't even a real couple yet. I have an odd sense of humour.


The Shannis spoiler thread hasn't been quite as popular this time around. I'm surprised

----------


## kayleigh6654

I don't know about tomorrow but the new magazines are out tomorrow and I can't wait for the pictures  :Wub:

----------


## EastendersRox

> I don't know about tomorrow but the new magazines are out tomorrow and I can't wait for the pictures



Can't wait 4 tomorrow's mags! I wanna know what Jake and Chrissie REALLY get up to before he leaves.

----------


## Bryan

> The Shannis spoiler thread hasn't been quite as popular this time around. I'm surprised


shannis have been aroiund for a long time, whereas jakissie is new and frshs and a new couple for eastenders we dont know what is in store for them so excited specualtion has filled the previosu threads

bondboffin

----------


## Lizzie Brookes

Chrissake's really good. I wonder if he'll find out what's under the cellar. lol.

----------


## Layne

3rd thread wow most popular topic i think i have come accross on my time at soapboards!!!!

BUying every sing;le mag in the shops tomorrow, well no
I'll buy: Inside Soap, Soaplife and All About soap,
Any others?

Yey!  Jakissie finally!  :Wub:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Chrissake's really good. I wonder if he'll find out what's under the cellar. lol.


Yeah, how much do you think Chrissie wll tell Jake?

----------


## Bryan

> Yeah, how much do you think Chrissie wll tell Jake?


all of it eventually...hope she dosent lie to him becuase he wont have that!!!

bondboffin

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I Think That If She Explains What Happenned,Jake Might Understand!!!!!
In A Way It Was Self Defence,Because I Think That Den Watts Would Have Killed Chrissie!!!!!
He Loves Chrissie So He Will Probably Forgive Her,But He Will Be Really Shocked!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Amber

Oooooh! Another thread! I reckon by Christmas (I almost put Chrissiemas I'm so use to writing it!) we'll be on Jake & Chrissie News 10 at the rate we're filling them up! Thanks for the people who joined my boards  :Smile: . Kayleigh, if you don't ming helping me it'd be great, I am completely useless at organizing things. My bedroom's knee deep in clothes and I don't even remember the last time I saw my carpet! Sorry, back to Jakissie  :Wub: ! I'm getting up at 6:30 in the morning so I can get to the shops to buy the soap mags before the school bus arrives!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
HaHa LOL,You Are Really Keen To Get Them,You Can't Even Wait Untill After School,HaHa,LOL!!!!!
By The Way You Board Is Absolutely Great!!!!!
Jake And Chrissie Forever!!!!!Jake And Chrissie Forever!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## BlackKat

> Oooooh! Another thread! I reckon by Christmas (I almost put Chrissiemas I'm so use to writing it!) we'll be on Jake & Chrissie News 10 at the rate we're filling them up!


Only 10?   :Lol:   I don't know, we filled up #2 pretty quick. Only about 2 weeks wasn't it? Maybe we should start putting bets down - which number will we be at by Christmas?

----------


## Tamzi

Cant believe we have managed to get onto our 3rd thread! I am going to get my mum to give me lift so I can get them. She better give me money. I will pester her! So looking forward to Jakissie
xxx

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Cant believe we have managed to get onto our 3rd thread! I am going to get my mum to give me lift so I can get them. She better give me money. I will pester her! So looking forward to Jakissie
> xxx


 
HaHa LOL,You Poor Mum,I Bet You Won't Rest Untill Your Mum Gives You The Money For The Jakissie  Soap Magazines,HaHa,LOL!!!!!
It's Money Well Spent Though,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

----------


## Amber

> Only 10?    I don't know, we filled up #2 pretty quick. Only about 2 weeks wasn't it? Maybe we should start putting bets down - which number will we be at by Christmas?


I meant to put 20  :Lol: ! I think we're going to be posting alot when Jake & Chrissie get together, when she tells him about Den and when he leaves. I don't think there's any point in asking someone to pin it seeing as we're going the threads so quickly!

----------


## Rach33

A 3rd thread aren't we brilliant awwww getting any magazine with a glimpse of Jake and Chrissie in I already get Inside Soap, Soaplife, All About Soap and Heat plus will get What's on TV, TV Times, possibly others depending and maybe Closer

awwww watched EE onmibus again tonight awwwwww lovin it

----------


## BlackKat

Anybody else getting really worried for Chrissie? She seems to be becoming slightly too attached to the alcohol. I really hope Jake isn't gone too long, both because I'll miss him, but also for Chrissie.

----------


## princss

i've got the new copy of inside soap and it doesn't say much apart from that they kiss.

----------


## angelblue

What does it say about ee which topic is it on can you please tell me  :Lol:

----------


## kayleigh6654

I'll be buying Inside Soap, All About Soap, Soaplife, Whats on TV and TV Easy probably. I get TV Easy, WOTV and IS anyway, and the others if theyre any good.
Def buy Soaplife, theres loads of Jake and Joel  :Big Grin: 

Amber, add me to MSN ([email protected]) and I'll help you with whatever you need!

Jake and Chrissie tonight but separately  :Sad:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Anybody else getting really worried for Chrissie? She seems to be becoming slightly too attached to the alcohol. I really hope Jake isn't gone too long, both because I'll miss him, but also for Chrissie.


I know, I hope we're not seeing Chrissie turning into an alcoholic.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I know, I hope we're not seeing Chrissie turning into an alcoholic.


 






Hiya!!!!!
No,That Would Be Terrible,No,I Do Not Want Her Turning Into Angie Watts!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Hiya!!!!!
> No,That Would Be Terrible,No,I Do Not Want Her Turning Into Angie Watts!!!!!
> 
> Love
>    Melanie


I never even thought of that! They had better not turn her into another Angie!!

----------


## kayleigh6654

I don't think they will, it would be a repeat of an old storyline with no differences, it wouldn't be that original. But saying that I do want Chrissie to have a breakdown, just because Tracy-Ann would be amazing and it would be great to watch.

----------


## EastendersRox

I know that Danny tries to spoil their relationship, and that they have a drink and confess a few stuff. Chrissie almost tells him about Den, until she's interrupted. They get intimate until Jake hears Johnny's house is on fire, and they say goodbye.

----------


## Amber

In Soaplife it says firstly, Bed time for Jake and Chrissie, then it says, Thursday 7th July, With everyone else at Scarlet's for the salsa evening, Jake takes the chance to get closer to Chrissie at the deserted Vic. She warms to him as he asks her to share a bottle of champagne and he starts to open up about his childhood, being fostered and how Danny depended on him. *Feeling relaxed and comfortable with Jake she leads the way upstairs - and he follows...*

Wooooo! And they do have a night of passion - TAO said in an interview  :Wub: 
I can't wait!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Oh My God,Sound Absolutely Great,With All These Great StoryLinEs The Next Couple Of Weeks In EastEndeRs Are Going To Be Absolutely Great!!!!!
Jake And Chrissie Finally Really Really Get Together,Shame Jake Will Be Leaving Soon After That,But Will be Counting The Days Untill His Return!!!!!
I Hope That Chrissie Watts Will Keep It Together,At Least Untill Jake Moon Is Back In Albert Sqaure,Where He Definitely Belongs Again!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I know that Danny tries to spoil their relationship, and that they have a drink and confess a few stuff. Chrissie almost tells him about Den, until she's interrupted. They get intimate until Jake hears Johnny's house is on fire, and they say goodbye.


 


I Used To Really Loveee Danny Moon!!!!!
Why Does He Have To Try And Spoil Their Relationship Ey,Did Jake Do That To Him With That Sam Hunter Girl?????!!!!!

----------


## ***Virgo***

In inside soap it has a page about them!!! im sooo excited but dissapointed that they will be torn apart,but all the more to look forward to jake returning!!!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Hehe the Joel and Tracy pics are SO SO SO gorgeous  :Wub:

----------


## Amber

> Hehe the Joel and Tracy pics are SO SO SO gorgeous


Only 3 so's?!? Lol! I'd say 100! Does anyone have a scanner while we're talking about Joel and Tracy Ann pics? I saw a fab Jakissie pic in AAS, they were just about to kiss  :Wub: . That made me tingle all over when I saw it!

----------


## Tamzi

I cant believe we have to wait till september hough for more Jakissie. I am going to have to keep watching the recorded scenes as it seems such a long time. Love the pictures of Chrissie and Jake. They are so great together
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Joel did say 3 weeks, didn't he? So why are all the mags saying he comes back in September? *is confused*   :Searchme:

----------


## Tamzi

Same here. It says in All About Soap



> It's no secret that *Jake Moon returns to our screens in September*- but how will Johnny react


V. confused too
xxx

----------


## squillyfer

If he comes back in september though that ties in with dens body being found and chrissie will need a shoulder to cry on

----------


## Blondie

Perhaps he meant 3 months, that fits in. I haven't seen any of the pictures or read any of the articles yet! I should run out and buy one. Were there many interviews with the actors or just articles about what happens between Chrissie and Jake?

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

> If he comes back in september though that ties in with dens body being found and chrissie will need a shoulder to cry on


That's what I was thinking. But I dont think Joel Beckett would have got wrong when he was returning. Would he?????????
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Did you see that look that Chrissie gave Jake when he came in.   :Wub:  Loved that little moment between them.

Did she call him honey, by the way. I thought she did...*thuds*

----------


## Blondie

Nice to see Chrissie doing some of the looking for a change! Shows that she does actually like him, which is not always so obvious at times, for example when shes snapping at him or telling him to get out! Subtle little glimpses of the attraction between them though, which was lovely.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

I know. And when he looked at her again after Danny started fightning. As if to say 'here we go again!' I love all these Jakissie moments. Are we all a bit obssessed? I mean I bought 3 magazines and am getting another one just to read about jakissie!
xxx

----------


## Layne

> I know. And when he looked at her again after Danny started fightning. As if to say 'here we go again!' I love all these Jakissie moments. Are we all a bit obssessed? I mean I bought 3 magazines and am getting another one just to read about jakissie!
> xxx


A little obsessd?!?!?!
What mags did ya get and which are best??

We Are all ofically Jakissie Supporters!!!

Loved the _'Looking'_  tonight!

----------


## kayleigh6654

She did!! She called him honey and it was soooooooooooooooooo cute  :Wub: 
The looks were so so cute and when he caught her!!

----------


## BlackKat

She called him honey! Please someone tell me I'm not the only one who heard that -- if I am, I may be going insane.


Edit to add: Thank you Kayleigh.   :Cheer:  Glad to know I wasn't the only one.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Hehe I squealed and my mom gave me the dirtiest look ever!! She was like "Shut up its only TV" She said "There you go honey" or whatever it was she said when she gave him the drink, and the look  :Wub:  so cute.

----------


## Amber

The looks were so cute weren't they  :Wub:  I can't wait for friday!

----------


## Amber

The looks were so cute weren't they  :Wub:  I can't wait for friday!

----------


## Tamzi

Cool pic. Why does it say Danny and Chrissie dont want the evening to end???????? Confused there. Great pic though. I couldn't figure out what she was holding.
xxx

----------


## Layne

Thanks for that kat! xx
She is holding something though, a ring?????

Can't wait for that, 'Jake and Chrissie go to bed'
Is says that oin one of the mags!

----------


## Blondie

I wondered about the Danny comment, I think the opposite page is about Danny, so it may be in reference to both articles. 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

> A little obsessd?!?!?!
> What mags did ya get and which are best??
> 
> We Are all ofically Jakissie Supporters!!!
> 
> Loved the _'Looking'_  tonight!


I got all about soap, inside soap and tv choice an am getting soaplife. I am so obssessed!

She called him honey. I thought I was hearing things. Sadly my mum kept muttering. She hates eastenders. She has a plot so I am eating my dinner when eastenders starts then doesn't watch it! Like yesterday i missed the first Jake and danny scene. recorded it so I could actually watch it. My mum just doesn't get why I love ee. If she knew about my obssession with Jakissie she would think I was bonkers. She doen't like Jake any way so........
xxx

----------


## Layne

> I got all about soap, inside soap and tv choice an am getting soaplife. I am so obssessed!
> 
> She called him honey. I thought I was hearing things. Sadly my mum kept muttering. She hates eastenders. She has a plot so I am eating my dinner when eastenders starts then doesn't watch it! Like yesterday i missed the first Jake and danny scene. recorded it so I could actually watch it. My mum just doesn't get why I love ee. If she knew about my obssession with Jakissie she would think I was bonkers. She doen't like Jake any way so........
> xxx



Thanks honey! Well if your obsessed then so am i, am getting all those tomorrow! *shop is shut now!*

My mum is like that! She hates EE, must have been toture for her taking me to the BSA's, oh well, she loved it really, my mum purposely come up to my room, when i'm watching EE and talks to me, yeh go away now!!
She knows about my little obsession with Dennis/Nigel Harman, but not with Jakissie/shannis/Chrissie/TAO and i think we will keep it that way!!!

----------


## di marco

> My mum is like that! She hates EE, must have been toture for her taking me to the BSA's, oh well, she loved it really, my mum purposely come up to my room, when i'm watching EE and talks to me, yeh go away now!!
> She knows about my little obsession with Dennis/Nigel Harman, but not with Jakissie/shannis/Chrissie/TAO and i think we will keep it that way!!!


my mum watches ee but she still talks through it. my dad is worse though when im watching hollyoaks as its on when hes just come in from work so he will go into the living room and talk really loudly for ages and stands in front of the tv   :Angry:   why do parents have to be so annoying like that? the worse thing is that if i ask my mum one little thing while shes watching something she gets really stressy and tells me to shut up!

----------


## Layne

> the worse thing is that if i ask my mum one little thing while shes watching something she gets really stressy and tells me to shut up!


Always happens!!!!!  :Angry:  
Parents ey?
Who'd have them?

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah my mum gets in a stress. Its so annoying though when Im doing something and she starts talking. This morning for example I was reading a Jakissie article and she kept talkign. All the time. It would be talking about them kissing and she started talking about my aunt. Its ee shes worst in though. Like she doesn't see how I can watchh ee in the week and at the weekend. And i'm like because I like it. I sat ther yesterday watching the scene with Jake and danny and she went for the millionth time 'This is another example of bad acting. Those silly boys' I was like. 'excuse me!
xxx

----------


## di marco

> Always happens!!!!!  
> Parents ey?
> Who'd have them?


exactly, i think id be much better off without them!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Its not a jewellery box, I think its the cork from the champagne, or the top from it whatever. I couldn't figure it out though. Its meant to say Jake and Chrissie, stupid magazines getting it wrong all the time!!

----------


## di marco

> Its not a jewellery box, I think its the cork from the champagne, or the top from it whatever. I couldn't figure it out though. Its meant to say Jake and Chrissie, stupid magazines getting it wrong all the time!!


i thought it was meant to say jake and chrissie too. and i think youre right about it being the top of the champagne bottle in her hands

----------


## kayleigh6654

Not like I've been analysing the pic for the last 4 days or anything lol!

----------


## di marco

> Not like I've been analysing the pic for the last 4 days or anything lol!


lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

Aww Chrissie last night "There you go honey.." when she gave Jake his bottle of beer. That scene at the end between them after Danny  had gone off on one. it was so obvious they just wanted to cuddle each other.  Poor Jake he was torn between the two but knew he had to go after Danny, because he is likely to do something stupid otherwise, whereas he knows that the worse Chrissie will do is have a drink...

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Yeah,It Was Sooooooooo Good Yesterday!!!!!
Danny Is Starting To Really Annoy Me Though,Jake Would Do Anything For Danny,But Danny Acts Like He Does Not Have A Bleedin Brain!!!!!
And Next Week He Wants To Ruin It For Jake And Chrissie!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Babe14

I think Danny maybe a bit jealous of Jake and wants to be like him.  If this is the case why doesn't he make the effort. What was it Alfie said last night "If Danny had a brain he would start a fight.." something like that anyway.

Yes good ole Danny screws things up again for Jakey.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think Danny maybe a bit jealous of Jake and wants to be like him. If this is the case why doesn't he make the effort. What was it Alfie said last night "If Danny had a brain he would start a fight.." something like that anyway.
> 
> Yes good ole Danny screws things up again for Jakey.


* I do not think Danny intentionally goes out of his way to screw up Jakes life, its just how he was brought up, blame it on Jake, he bails Danny out every time, so Danny hasn't hit rock bottom yet, in order for Danny to CRASH AND BURN, Jake has to step back and let it ACTUALLY happen.. and not bail him out, which will be very very hard for Jake to do ...this is just how i see it..*

----------


## Babe14

> * I do not think Danny intentionally goes out of his way to screw up Jakes life, its just how he was brought up, blame it on Jake, he bails Danny out every time, so Danny hasn't hit rock bottom yet, in order for Danny to CRASH AND BURN, Jake has to step back and let it ACTUALLY happen.. and not bail him out, which will be very very hard for Jake to do ...this is just how i see it..*


Maybe this is what Jake is doing now, starting to take away Danny's safety net. 
When Danny goes off on one he doesn't think of the consequences just that it doesn't matter if he screws up because Jake will sort it for him.  Maybe Jake has reached the end of his tether with him and has had enough, especially now he is becoming close to Chrissie, someone else whom Jake wants to look after :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

Hmmmm has any one ever thought that maybe Danny will BLURT out the secret Jake told him about Johnny killing Andy ???? Could that be why Jake is still watching out for him.. and keeping him from mouthing off when hes had a wee bit too much to drink ???? :Ponder:

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, guys brace yourselfs:




Now, just how hot is that? *thuds*

Oh, yeah, there are others:

*Rest of Monday*







Tuesday coming in a moment.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

*Tuesday*





 








There are others but I put up the ones I figured were relevent. And the one with Chrissie and a knife because it amused me.

----------


## JustJodi

why is Chrissie wearing black ????She seems to be alll dressed up and Jake wearing a jacket and tie???  :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

Sometime during the week Chrissie asks Jake to lunch, but he has to cancel because of Danny being in a strop.

She gives him another chance, if he takes her to the salsa night, and she tells Danny to back off (he tries to get Jake to cancel again because he wants a boys' night out.) Jake doesn't cancel again, but changes the venue to The Vic, which is Thursday's episode.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

By the way those were some really good pictures of Jake, he looked HOT  :Wub:  

There is something about that man that makes me wanna cuddle up to him .. and tell him every thing is gonna be alright :Love:

----------


## BlackKat

And also, why is Danny sleeping on the sofa (that's what it looks like to me) I assume that when they all moved into the house, they did give Danny a bed.

----------


## JustJodi

> And also, why is Danny sleeping on the sofa (that's what it looks like to me) I assume that when they all moved into the house, they did give Danny a bed.


Maybe he had a few too many and sat down and fell asleep on the couch ??? who knows...I am sure we will all find out eventually  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

It would be rather amusing if it turned out they didn't actually give Danny a bed -- they meant to, but just forgot.   :Lol:

----------


## EastendersRox

> It would be rather amusing if it turned out they didn't actually give Danny a bed -- they meant to, but just forgot.


Where do you get the pics from?

----------


## BlackKat

> Where do you get the pics from?


The BBC site. They usually upload the pictures for the next few episodes onto the servers about a week ahead. You just change the date on the URL and if they're on there you can see them.

----------


## Blondie

[QUOTE=BlackKat]*Tuesday*



Lol! At first glance, I though she was perhaps threatening to Kat, kind of 'you know what I can do' type thing. But mabey it's more of a joking threat to Jake, i.e. if he cancels on her again, he gets it! That first picture from Monday of Jake was gorgeous, I can't decide if I like builder Jake or suited Jake better  :Wub:  

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> It would be rather amusing if it turned out they didn't actually give Danny a bed -- they meant to, but just forgot.


hehe lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> I think Danny maybe a bit jealous of Jake and wants to be like him.  If this is the case why doesn't he make the effort. What was it Alfie said last night "If Danny had a brain he would start a fight.." something like that anyway.
> 
> Yes good ole Danny screws things up again for Jakey.


i think alfie said "if he had 2 brain cells to rub together then hed start a fire" (not 100% sure though)

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pics kat, the first one with jake in a suit he looks well fit!   :Smile:

----------


## Amber

What do think about these song words for Jake and Chrissie? I think this song really does suit them.

Why don't we fall in love
Tell me why it's so hard to leave you alone? 
You and I together feels too right to be wrong 
I hope you don't mind me speaking so urgently,
the price to pay for a love now was meant to be
so can we fall in love?


Fall in love, fall in love 
Fall in love, fall in love 
*You're all I'm thinking of,
So why don't we, why don't we, why don't we fall in love? 


So many things I see when I look at you 
Your destiny's coming baby what are we gonna do?
I waited so long for your reply, 
your touch, your kiss, don't say why
We should be, so in love, you and me, so why don't we fall?


Fall in love, fall in love
Fall in love, fall in love 
*You're all I'm thinking of 
So why don't we, why don't we, why don't?

Baby,...baby...
'Cause it's so hard to leave you alone...
It feels so right! It can't be wrong! 

Let's fall in..
...fall in love 
Let's fall in... 
can we, can we, can we? Fall in love?
Let's fall in...

Fall in love, fall in love 
Fall in love, fall in love. Why can't we just be?
You're all I'm thinking of 
Said why don't we, why don't we, why don't we, why don't we fall in love?

Fall in love, fall in love 
Fall in love, fall in love 
You're all I'm thinking of 
So why don't we, why don't we, why don't we fall in love?


* = If it was Chrissie then that isn't at all true (Kat knowing about Den's whereabouts, Shannis being back in Walford ect.)

----------


## EastendersRox

> The BBC site. They usually upload the pictures for the next few episodes onto the servers about a week ahead. You just change the date on the URL and if they're on there you can see them.



Can you give me an URL or something?

----------


## BlackKat

> Can you give me an URL or something?


Go to one of the images that's already up on the site (on the episode summeries). Right click, properties, and the URL is there.  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*Where ever that site is,, it has some darn good pictures, I can't find the URL  cos this computer I am using is PURE DUTCH,, can't wait to get my own computer back, it is pure ENGLISH !!!!*

----------


## BlackKat

The BBC site -- that's where they're from.

It's just www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

*Next Thursday's pics*

----------


## Amber

> 


This one looks happy  :Wub: ^^





> 


And this one looks like it's when he's opening up about his childhood^^

Thanks for the pics. I can't wait!

----------


## Bryan

thanks blackkat for the images!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Layne

Thanks for the images honey!
Danny in the last one, i just wanna cuddle him!

----------


## Amber

BBC One Tue 5 Jul 19:30 
EastEnders
*Chrissie is frustrated as Jake continues to put his brother's needs first.* Danny decides to teach Johnny a valuable lesson... 

Jake you know you want to be with Chrissie, not Danny!
I can wait for Thursday's episode next week! Jakissie lovin'  :Wub: !

----------


## BlackKat

> BBC One Tue 5 Jul 19:30 
> EastEnders
> *Chrissie is frustrated as Jake continues to put his brother's needs first.* Danny decides to teach Johnny a valuable lesson... 
> 
> Jake you know you want to be with Chrissie, not Danny!


I think Jake's going to be torn -- he wants to be with Chrissie, but he does care about Danny as well. Danny's his brother, and apparently by Tuesday he's close to breakdown, so, yeah, I can't blame Jake for putting Danny first.

Or maybe it doesn't mean that Chrissie gets frustrated that Jake is putting Danny's needs ahead of her, but that he's putting Danny's needs ahead of his own needs. In which case, that's very insightful of her and I will love her even more.  :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

Thanks for the pics BlackKat. I think it is very hard for Jake to choose. I hope Chrissie does understand he loves them both.
xxx

----------


## Tamzi

You realise she just called Jake a little man. She sai'leaky tap get in a little man' Jake fixed her leaking tap, so Jake is a little man!
xxx

----------


## Amber

Thankyou Sharon for knocking some sense into Chrissie! I can't wait for her lunch with Jake tomorrow, although she ends it badly.

----------


## squarelady

It doesn't matter how she ends it, he'd still come back. And despite what she says about it not going anywhere she would of changed her mind by next week!

----------


## di marco

thanks kat for the pics   :Smile:  




> 


awwww poor danny in that pic!

----------


## Bryan

sounds like chrissie doesn't like jake that much...do you reckon that will change over time???

can see how things can change for dramtiucally from tonight her not caring to her being in tears next week

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> sounds like chrissie doesn't like jake that much...do you reckon that will change over time???


I didn't see it as being like that. I mean, she broke down crying in his arms, there's obviously something there for her. Just because she's saying it may not be a long lasting thing, doesn't mean she doesn't like him. She's just not madly, passionately in love with him. (Yet). She likes him, she trusts him, she can be herself around him.

----------


## squarelady

I think it's because she doesn't want to admit to Sharon of all people that she's got feelings for him. I don't think she's admitted it to herself properly yet. She seems in denial alot of the time but I think that's about to change.

----------


## Angeldelight

maybe she doesn't want anything long lasting... maybe she just wants a bit of fun... some one to make her feel good about herself... but why she hasn't dragged him up the stairs yet i don't know...

----------


## di marco

> but why she hasn't dragged him up the stairs yet i don't know...


i def would have done lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeldelight

too right... i mean what does she think she's doing... i'd love to rip his clothes off... hehe... i duno what i like more Jake in a t-shirt covered in cement... or him all slicked up in his sexy suit... gone all dreamy... yum yum yum... hehe

----------


## kayleigh6654

ActionJake any day, all dirty and wearing a tight T-shirt, yummy! But suited Jake is gorgeous too! Especially in grey!

----------


## Layne

I just want Chrissie and Jake together now!!!!
Hopefully/eventuly someone can start a website a bit like the shannois one for all us Jakissie fans! I would do it but i is useless at things like that!
 :Searchme:  its an idea!

----------


## BlackKat

> I just want Chrissie and Jake together now!!!!
> Hopefully/eventuly someone can start a website a bit like the shannois one for all us Jakissie fans! I would do it but i is useless at things like that!
>  its an idea!


Amber has a message board set up for them.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

I got the impression tonight after the heart to heart with Sharon that Chrissie isn't mad about Jake but still very much in love with Den.  She just looks upon Jake as a bit of fun and I think that this is what Jake prob wants at the mo too. I think after Jake opens up to Chrissie about his child hood this is where things may start to change, also whilst Jake is away both will prob start to realise that their feelings for one another are stronger than they realised...

I do think though at the mo Jake feels more towards Chrissie than she does towards him..

----------


## Bryan

> I got the impression tonight after the heart to heart with Sharon that Chrissie isn't mad about Jake but still very much in love with Den.  She just looks upon Jake as a bit of fun and I think that this is what Jake prob wants at the mo too. I think after Jake opens up to Chrissie about his child hood this is where things may start to change, also whilst Jake is away both will prob start to realise that their feelings for one another are stronger than they realised...
> 
> I do think though at the mo Jake feels more towards Chrissie than she does towards him..


i agree i think that is the sitaution as it stands and hopefully it will change for the better when in returns...have we an actual date for his return yet?

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> i agree i think that is the sitaution as it stands and hopefully it will change for the better when in returns...have we an actual date for his return yet?
> 
> bondboffin


The last I heard is that he is off screen for only 3 weeks.  Which means Joel would of started filming again beginning of June, but I think he'll be off longer than 3 weeks because he is due to return early autumn...

----------


## Bryan

> The last I heard is that he is off screen for only 3 weeks.  Which means Joel would of started filming again beginning of June, but I think he'll be off longer than 3 weeks because he is due to return early autumn...


september is early autumn, as spetmeber, october and november are the autumn months

and if he leaves in the first week of july then 3 weeks = early september which means early autumn!!!!

hurray!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah one magazine said september
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> and if he leaves in the first week of july then 3 weeks = early september which means early autumn!!!!


Um..I think you've missed out August. He leaves on the 8th of July. 3 weeks would be early August.

----------


## Babe14

Don't forget the filming time is 6-8 weeks before screening. So in my estimation say if Jakey is on screen again beginning of Sept he would start filming July. 

So Joel/Jake will be out of Enders from 8th July - Sept (Screen time) which makes it nearer 2 months of screen..(only guessing)

----------


## BlackKat

Joel said he was off-screen for 3 weeks, I think, but they may have changed it.


Maybe he's back in the Square in September, but we get scenes of him out of Walford before that. Like on the other end of a phone, or Chrissie going to see him? I don't know, I'm just guessing.

----------


## Babe14

> Joel said he was off-screen for 3 weeks, I think, but they may have changed it.
> 
> 
> Maybe he's back in the Square in September, but we get scenes of him out of Walford before that. Like on the other end of a phone, or Chrissie going to see him? I don't know, I'm just guessing.


Yes Joel defo said off screen for 3 weeks. That would be great if we got the out of Walford scenes, maybe showing us how Danny and Jake part, staying with a mate etc..

Great thinking BK!

----------


## squarelady

Joel said three weeks *on screen*.

----------


## BlackKat

I have this urge to ring up somewhere and ask, lol. Doubt they'd tell me and I don't even know where to ring, but, yeah, I just want to know.

I don't want him to be away too long -- I think a lot of the time we only see Chrissie's vulnerable side is when she's with Jake, and while I think that makes them even more special, I think we need to see that side to keep her from being a total villain. If that makes any sense.   :Searchme:

----------


## squarelady

Give me a couple of days and I'll e-mail the BBC and ask for you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## EastendersRox

I think her feelings will change after he opens up on Thursday.

----------


## Blondie

I agree. For a grown man to talk about his childhood and past to anyone is a definite sign that he's close to that person. It's typical EE to have Jake whisked off right after they get together, leaving Chrissie heartbroken. I suppose because it's not a fully blown romance it has more chance of lasting though.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> I agree. For a grown man to talk about his childhood and past to anyone is a definite sign that he's close to that person. It's typical EE to have Jake whisked off right after they get together, leaving Chrissie heartbroken. I suppose because it's not a fully blown romance it has more chance of lasting though.



I dunno. I mean, I don't like the fact that he's leaving, but to have it straight after they finally get together makes it...sad, I guess, but in a good way. Poignant, I think is the word I mean.

----------


## Blondie

Yeah I see what you mean. Leaves me slightly worried for Chrissie's sanity though. She has nobody else who she opens up to, so if Jake's gone for a long time she'll keep everything bottled up. I wonder how she'll react when he comes back. Angry with him for leaving her for so long? Or just relieved to see him?

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> I wonder how she'll react when he comes back. Angry with him for leaving her for so long? Or just relieved to see him?
> 
> Katie


I think it depends how he leaves things with her and how he comes back. Is he in contact with her while he's away? Does she know where he is, whether he's safe or not - We know he phones Alfie to let him know him and Danny are alright, but does he phone her? He might decide it's best to cut all contact with her, which I could see her being angry about. And when he comes back does he let anyone know he's coming back, or does he just appear out of nowhere. And why does he come back - for her, or for another reason. I think there are a lot of factors which are going to affect how Chrissie reacts to him returning.

*reads post* I think I ask too many rhetorical questions, lol.



ETA: I love your banner by the way.  :Smile:

----------


## Blondie

> I think it depends how he leaves things with her and how he comes back. I think there are a lot of factors which are going to affect how Chrissie reacts to him returning.
> 
> ETA: I love your banner by the way.


Thanks! It's my first go at the banner thing. I don't think he'll contact her while he's gone, perhaps he won't see it as safe. If Johnny learns Chrissie's spoken to him then he'll demand to know where him and Danny are. I think she'll be frosty to him when he returns no matter what, 3 months is a long time to leave things.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

3 months? isn't it only 9 weeks Jake off screen?

----------


## Amber

Only 12 more minutes  :Big Grin: ! Jakissie forever!

----------


## Tamzi

6 minutes

----------


## Layne

LOVED the jakissie ness tonight!!! If only sharon hadn't said anything, we might well (angeldelight they could of had a ickle bebe!) You NO!
Poor jake chrissie is like blowing hot and cold with him and he doesn't no why!


Lots of kisses tonight though!!!  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

OMG! How cute was Jake on that date? I think I died from the cuteness. I want one!

----------


## Layne

> OMG! How cute was Jake on that date? I think I died from the cuteness. I want one!


When he pured the wine over her hand awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------


## angelblue

He really likes her it so cute awwww  :Lol:

----------


## Amber

Awwww poor Chrissie. I wish Chrissie just went upstairs straight after Jake instead of listening to Sharon! Oh well, we've got Thursday's episode to look forward to! 

 :Wub:  She snogged him!

----------


## Amber

> OMG! How cute was Jake on that date? I think I died from the cuteness. I want one!


Ditto  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> When he pured the wine over her hand awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



And that thing with the nuts. And the flowers,...aw. How could anyone resist him. Oh, and his little face when she agreed to go to lunch. Bless. And his face when she told him to go,  :Sad:

----------


## CrazyLea

whats happening on thursdays epi?????

----------


## Layne

> She snogged him!


Yeh like 3 times kinda! On a high!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Amber

> Oh, and his little face when she agreed to go to lunch. Bless.


I was like, "Awww Jakey!"
I can't stop grinning! I was just waiting for all the little bits of Jakissie! It was just so sweet!

----------


## Tamzi

That was so sweet. When he poured the wine over her hand, and when he was tryin to catch the nuts. Why did Chrissie have to listen to Sharon? Can't wait for next week though
xxx

----------


## Amber

> whats happening on thursdays epi?????


Well Jake and Chrissie are alone in the Vic together and he opens up about his childhood, being fostered and how Danny depended on him. She almost tells him about Den's whereabouts but is interrupted when Keith and Patrick order a drink. Things start getting passionate between them upstairs but they are disturbed by the commotion outside Johnny's house. It's on fire and Jake knows it's to do with Danny.

----------


## Rach33

I don't come on for a few days and I have all this to catch up on awww tonight was soooo sweet it's all Sharon's fault and then we've got next week SOBS and he leaves for nine weeks argh

----------


## Amber

I just had an argument with my mum over Chrissie! I was just saying how great she and Jake were on their date and my mum started saying things like, "She's a nasty cow" and then, "She dresses like the real tart she is". I am not going to speak to her until she says "Chrissie is not a nasty cow and does not dress like a tart and is not one either! She and Jake are meant for each other and deserve to be together." Hehe! I can't wait for that then! Lol!

----------


## BlackKat

> I just had an argument with my mum over Chrissie! I was just saying how great she and Jake were on their date and my mum started saying things like, "She's a nasty cow" and then, "She dresses like the real tart she is". I am not going to speak to her until she says "Chrissie is not a nasty cow and does not dress like a tart and is not one either! She and Jake are meant for each other and deserve to be together." Hehe! I can't wait for that then! Lol!



How does she dress like a tart?! I can't see anything tarty about what she was wearing, or anything she wears for that matter.

----------


## Amber

> How does she dress like a tart?! I can't see anything tarty about what she was wearing, or anything she wears for that matter.


I know! I think her wardrobe is gorgeous!

----------


## Amber

Pics from tonight's episode:

----------


## BlackKat

Did you see the way Jake went at Danny when Danny grabbed hold of Chrissie. I'm going off Danny - before this week I didn't want him to go, but now I'm hoping Chrissie delivers a smackdown on him when she tells him to back off from messing up her and Jake.

----------


## sarahwelford

I love jake and chrissie.
Chrissie reminds me of the some one from sex and the city the clothes they wear they are very stylish and she looks stunning.
And how hot is jake

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I know! I think her wardrobe is gorgeous!


I wish i had her clothes.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

*Goes to bed*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> *Goes to bed*


  :Confused:   lol

----------


## Babe14

Poor Jake. How could Chrissie do that to him? She really needs to get herself sorted out and in the meantime if I was Jake I would give her a wide birth.  Maybe the reason Jake keeps going back to more is:

Like he said he loves a challenge

He knows there is something very wrong and wants to find out what it is

Jake is crazy about Chrissie, unfortunately I don't think that Chrissie feels the same,she just sees him as a bit of light relief.  Chrissie is still very much in love with Den :Sad: 

Jake was really lovely and sweet tonight.

----------


## EastendersRox

Jake was SO sweet!!!!!!
If only Sharon didn't say anything....
I wonder how Chrissie would cover it up cuz if she asks for a replacement, they'd have to dig everything up again - which could turn into the finding of Den's body.

For the Soaplife mag poll, does anyone know the results?

----------


## Bryan

what i dont get is one minute she didnt want to go on to lunch with him, and at the lunch she is kinda forsty

then when she gets to the vic she is all prepared for full on snogging and bedroom sessions....it is a bit of a change in one episode!!!!

dont get me wreong i want them together but in one episode i cannot undersatdn how she can change her mind so fast

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> what i dont get is one minute she didnt want to go on to lunch with him, and at the lunch she is kinda forsty
> 
> then when she gets to the vic she is all prepared for full on snogging and bedroom sessions....it is a bit of a change in one episode!!!!
> 
> dont get me wreong i want them together but in one episode i cannot undersatdn how she can change her mind so fast
> 
> bondboffin


Lust!  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> what i dont get is one minute she didnt want to go on to lunch with him, and at the lunch she is kinda forsty
> 
> then when she gets to the vic she is all prepared for full on snogging and bedroom sessions....it is a bit of a change in one episode!!!!
> 
> dont get me wreong i want them together but in one episode i cannot undersatdn how she can change her mind so fast
> 
> bondboffin



I didn't think she was frosty at lunch - she was flirting right back at him, lol.

----------


## Bryan

> I didn't think she was frosty at lunch - she was flirting right back at him, lol.


well at one point she was a bit distracted...like she didnt want to be there, well thats how i interpreated it

do you reckon it will turn into love between the pair like shannis or is it just always going to be for fun??

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> well at one point she was a bit distracted...like she didnt want to be there, well thats how i interpreated it
> 
> do you reckon it will turn into love between the pair like shannis or is it just always going to be for fun??
> 
> bondboffin


A bit of fun would be good, there are too many romances around at the moment, but i supposed i don't mind either way.

----------


## sarahwelford

I was wondering when chrissie sent jake away and they went downstairs and danny grabbed chrissie what did jake say to her and what did she say back

----------


## Amber

On the other 2 threads (Chrissie & Jake News I & II), there were:
736 posts on the first one and 602 posts on the second! 
I just thought I might tell you  :Smile:

----------


## ***Virgo***

thats because Jakissie is sooooo popular!!!!!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Cheer:

----------


## Amber

> thats because Jakissie is sooooo popular!!!!!


No doubt about it  :Wub:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> thats because Jakissie is sooooo popular!!!!!


Understanderbly so. They are great.

----------


## BlackKat

How long do you reckon til we need a new thread, lol. This thread is going a little slower than the last one -- it took 3 days to go to 17 pages last time, I think it's taken about 5 this time.

----------


## Amber

> How long do you reckon til we need a new thread, lol.


I think it might be in 1 - 2 weeks. I mean we have got Jakissie scenes coming up this week and Jake's leaving so I'm guessing we're all going to want to share our unhappiness  :Crying:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It'll all start again on Monday.

----------


## BlackKat

> I think it might be in 1 - 2 weeks. I mean we have got Jakissie scenes coming up this week and Jake's leaving so I'm guessing we're all going to want to share our unhappiness



Plus they'll be lots of speculating about him coming back, so we should fill up some pages with that, lol. As well as "Chrissie looked sad! She misses Jake!" posts,   :Rotfl:  Because you have to admit, we're crazy like that.   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> It'll all start again on Monday.



Still can't believe that we have a week of Jakissie.   :Cheer:   Even if it is a sad week.   :Crying:

----------


## Amber

> Still can't believe that we have a week of Jakissie.    Even if it is a sad week.


But it's got very very good passionate bits on thursday

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> But it's got very very good passionate bits on thursday


And there will be more of that before he leaves.  :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

The goodbye scenes should be good -- apparently she tries to convince him not to go.    :Crying:  I can already imagine next Friday night on this thread. We'll all be sharing in our misery.

----------


## Amber

> I can already imagine next Friday night on this thread. We'll all be sharing in our misery.


Yeah  :Crying:  I won't want Thursday to end knowing Jakey is leaving on Friday  :Wal2l:  Why? Why? WHY?

----------


## kayleigh6654

Chrissie and Jake  :Wub:  They were so cute but did Chrissie really have to eat his face off?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Chrissie and Jake  They were so cute but did Chrissie really have to eat his face off?


  :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## EastendersRox

This thread is gonna go mad and we'll probably get a new one by next week or something. 
Dunno what we're gonna do when Jake is gone.

----------


## Tamzi

I dont know if these have been posted but here are the ones for thursdays

----------


## eastenders mad

wow they look really good i can't wait to see it happen

----------


## Babe14

Chrissie Looks really pretty in that first one. I'm guessing that in the one of Jake by himself he is talking about his childhood..Even though Danny is crying I still have no sympathy for him :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

awwwwwww how cute what will I do without Jakissie for the next nine weeks good job I've got all my videos but still sobs quietly to my self

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> I dont know if these have been posted but here are the ones for thursdays


Hi, where do you find these pic's?

----------


## Tamzi

BBC Website

----------


## Amber

I've just watched Jake and Chrissie's date again on tape. Aww! I loved the bit when they walked in the Vic laughing and then they kissed  :Wub: ! It might've only been a few seconds long but it was so sweet *smiles and starts to daydream*

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> BBC Website


Kool, thanks i'll have a look for them.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> BBC Website


Are those type of pictures on the Eastenders website, of where, sorry i just wanna try and make myself a better banner.

----------


## Tamzi

go on the episode guide and right click on one of the pics. Go to properties and copy the address. You can then view different pictures

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thanks, Can only get the one picture up, I've tried chaning the number at the end, but won't registar it. Oh well never mind, was worth a try, thanx.

----------


## Amber

I was just wondering what your fave Jakissie moment is so far. 
I love all of the happy ones but saying that I also loved it when she was talking to him about Den.

----------


## BlackKat

> I was just wondering what your fave Jakissie moment is so far. 
> I love all of the happy ones but saying that I also loved it when she was talking to him about Den.



Mine was when she talked to him about Den, and starting crying -- I love their flirting, and the kissing and everything, but there was just so much feeling in that scene - that he was the only one she would break down to, and he just looked so sad for her. I loved it.   :Wub:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Mine was when she talked to him about Den, and starting crying -- I love their flirting, and the kissing and everything, but there was just so much feeling in that scene - that he was the only one she would break down to, and he just looked so sad for her. I loved it.


I know, it's so sweet that he is the only person that she feels she can open up to!!  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

My fav Jakissie moment...ooooo...that's hard! - I really like the hug when he told her she just wanted it to be over. The whole _'I bet you fancy me now'_..._'Yer I do'_ and the whole _'Me and my flowers are just going to sit here if that's okay?'_ from Friday. 

Can I say the episode coming up this Friday...I'm sure it'll be my favorite!

----------


## BlackKat

Friday's pics, not sure if they've been posted:

----------


## BlackKat

And the rest:

----------


## Bryan

arent they just brilliant!!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Blondie

:EEK!:  They look fantastic! Poor Jake, having to say goodbye to Nana and Chrissie all because of his useless brother  :Angry: . Johhny looks really menacing, it's going to be brillinat!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> They look fantastic! Poor Jake, having to say goodbye to Nana and Chrissie all because of his useless brother . Johhny looks really menacing, it's going to be brillinat!
> 
> Katie


i cnat belive jonny lets them off...that is poor!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> i cnat belive jonny lets them off...that is poor!
> 
> bondboffin


I wouldn't buy it if it was just Danny in the forest. But I can buy Johnny not wanting to kill Jake, and because of that not killing Danny.

----------


## Angeldelight

oh wow... saying bye to nana bless him... awwwwwwww Chrissie's crying... Johnny looks fit to kill them... in that one of Danny is he kneeling down or something? cuz in the last one he's standing up... NOOOOOO... this means it's real and it's going to happen!!! NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## squarelady

It's alright! He doesn't die!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JessicaRabbit

I don't get it. Chrissie and Jake make a terrible couple

----------


## eastenders mad

really they are made for each other. Cause Jake helps and listens to Chrisse like a true couple do.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't get it. Chrissie and Jake make a terrible couple


  :EEK!:  

bondboffin

----------


## EastendersRox

They r a perfect couple, the best ever!

----------


## squillyfer

chrissie looks o sad it the pic its annoying cos she is just starting to admit how she feels

----------


## Tamzi

> I don't get it. Chrissie and Jake make a terrible couple


Well magazines and us disagree. They say that Jake is the one that Chrissie can dropher guard around and be herself. So I think that makes them meanrt to be.

Love the pics.  I accidentally had it set to my homepage and didnt realise. So i turned on the internet and there was Jake! He looks so sweet saying by to nana. I am dreading this but also so looking forward to it.
xxx

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> chrissie looks o sad it the pic its annoying cos she is just starting to admit how she feels


I know, I am going to be   :Crying:  on Fri!!

----------


## Tamzi

I felt so sorry for Jake when Chrissie went, Excuse me Sharon I've just come over all naeouseous. Cant wait for tomorrow
xxx

----------


## Blondie

I couldn't help but laugh at that, she has such a sharp tongue! Besides, it was only in jest. I really couldn't feel sympathy for Danny at all tonight, going around annoying everyone is not the best way to get a job off them!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They look great, i can't wait.

----------


## Layne

> 


Is it just me or does Jake kinda look like Den in this picture????
(sorry if he doesn't me is a little mad!)

Thanks for the pics, will be using up all the tissues on friday!   :Crying:  


My favourite Jakissie moment, urm all oif them, but for some reason if someone said to me Jake and Chrissie i always think of the 'egg on your face' eppi dunno why   :Searchme:  

i also loved it when they met in the vic and chrissie was decorating the pub for New Years eve!

Jakissie 4eva!

layne
xxx

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Is it just me or does Jake kinda look like Den in this picture????
> (sorry if he doesn't me is a little mad!)


OMG - when the picture first flicked up before I could really see what it was, I thought it was a picture of Den  :EEK!:  !! Must be something to do with the shadows.

----------


## Layne

> OMG - when the picture first flicked up before I could really see what it was, I thought it was a picture of Den  !! Must be something to do with the shadows.


Thanks god it ain't jsut me, i was scrolling down quickly and actually had to double back on myslef to check it weren't den
 for a spilt secondbi thought he'd come back from the dead (again!)

Layne
xxx

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I saw it too, it's quite scarily alike.

----------


## Babe14

Poor Jakey..Danny pulling him one way and Chrissie the other.  Chrissie was horrible to him AGAIN.  Still I think that she like shim a lot more than she's letting on, luckily for her Jakey is so understanding.  I loved the kiss on the cheek..  :Wub:   :Wub:  

Jakey's character is really lovely and I think that by the end of the week we would of seen emotion and anger from him too.  A bit of his "Dark Side"

His character really is working very well and there isn't a doubt in my mind about how much potential he has and offers...  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

My fav Jakisse mom is when they first set eyes upon each other in the caf.  I will never forget the look on Chrissie's face when she first saw Jake, her jaw just dropped..

----------


## Bryan

brillaint last night, chrissie was really into jake, wanted to go out then that goon Danny Moon (hey that rhymes!) had to go and spoil it, but he was redemed becuase he cried at the end.   :Embarrassment:  

chrissie really likes jake becuase this time she had no hesitaion in expecting a date, and actually aknwoelded it as a date rather than two friends going out for lunch, and her reaction when he left her was that of a hurt woman. i hope when jake comes back he treats her like she deserves then we will be back on track for plenty of jakissie kissing   :Wub:  

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah bring it on

----------


## NikNakNoodle

I cant wait untill Jake comes back!I know he hasnt gone buit i feel i have to prepare myself, like when dennis went! There will be jake and chrissie stuff thats for certain! I think it will be complicated to begin with but then it will work out! IT HAS TO! Eastenders cant do a shannis on us!AGAIN!

----------


## Bryan

> I cant wait untill Jake comes back!I know he hasnt gone buit i feel i have to prepare myself, like when dennis went! There will be jake and chrissie stuff thats for certain! I think it will be complicated to begin with but then it will work out! IT HAS TO! Eastenders cant do a shannis on us!AGAIN!


chrissie will have to talke time to forgive him for leaving, but she should understand his sitiuaion and realise what a caring person he is, hes prepared to give up anything for those he cares about, as he will show by going to look after danny

but once she has forgiven him and they spend time around each other they will be really close and maybe fall in love...   :Wub:  

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i hope so

----------


## EastendersRox

She is really mad at him for putting Danny first, though...

----------


## di marco

> She is really mad at him for putting Danny first, though...


but hopefully she will forgive him for it as she will see that he is willing to put others needs before his own

----------


## Amber

Awww! Did you see the way Chrissie smiled in the cellar after talking to Sharon? She looked so loved up  :Wub: ! Danny should be banned from the square for mucking up Jake & Chrissie's first date part 2!

I thought about something today. If Chrissie's crying when Jake leaves she must love him a little tiny bit, right?

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah she has to. I think it was so sweet when Jake was like 'well we can have a first date part 2' Danny is just so annoying. More Jakissie tonight.
xxx

----------


## Bryan

tonight do we see a first date part 3???   :Wub:  

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

Danny can go and die for all I care gone right off him now

----------


## Bryan

> Danny can go and die for all I care gone right off him now


harsh words

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Pictures for next Monday are up. Obviously no Jake, or Jakissie, but:


  :Sad: 

 This just amused me.

 And it's not Jake, but I assume he's on the other end of the phone.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

poor chrissie!

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

Bless her and poor Alfie awww me want Jake back already and he aint gone yet

----------


## BlackKat

There's actually quite a few of Alfie looking upset/angry - who knows, I may like him next Monday. I've found I don't mind Alfie when he's in scenes to do with the family - it's this stupid Molfie/Kalfie stuff that's made me dislike him.

----------


## Bryan

> Bless her and poor Alfie awww me want Jake back already and he aint gone yet


hehe i know what you mean, i feel the same

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I wanna give Alfie a big hug now i've seen those pictures.

----------


## Tamzi

Danny always makes a mess of things. poor Chrissie.
xxx

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i can't wait for Danny to leave on Friday

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah then Jake and Chrissie can actually have a working date
xxxx

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Yeah then Jake and Chrissie can actually have a working date
> xxxx


At last, but we still have to wait til Jake come back again

----------


## Blondie

Danny is such a plank! He behaves so much like a child, it really winds me up watching him. I for one hope he doesn't return at all, I think the characters gone too far down in viewers estimations to be accepted if he returned again.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

I hate Danny now! God! I felt so sorry for Chrissie when Jake just went to stop Danny. 

Aww Chrissie took Jake's arm  :Wub: 

OMG! We're going to have a big chunk of Jakissie in the next episode! I really can't wait!..Is it Thursday yet? Lol

----------


## Tamzi

Sadly its not thursday. I am sure dann said something along the lines of 'please Jakey'. I dont really want him to return
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

It's not even Thursday/Friday yet, and I've already cried once, lol. That scene where Jake was trying to get Danny until control, making him look at him, then saying "Don't I always sort things out."   :Crying:  

I don't mind Danny this week, they're doing a better job of making him come across as having problems, rather than just being petty.

Oh, and the scene where he was going mental trying to find Jake got me too.   :Crying:

----------


## Amber

> And it's not Jake, but I assume he's on the other end of the phone.


It is Jake. It says in one of my soap mags Alfie gets a phone call from Jake  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

> I am sure dann said something along the lines of 'please Jakey'.


Yeah he did towards the end  :Angry:  
It made me feel like throwing the TV across the room (like Chrissie did when she found the doorstop at Sam's)

I couldn't help but say, "Go Chrissie!" when she told Danny to back off.

----------


## BlackKat

Another scene I liked tonight was when Jake said he hated salsa, and saying about Manchester clubs etc. Don't why I just loved the way he was like, "I _hate_ salsa."

Anyone else see the look of terror on Danny's face when Jake said he'd have to disown him, before he realised Jake was joking?   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

People! EE home page now! There's an ickle pic of Jake and Chrissie! So cute!   :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

> People! EE home page now! There's an ickle pic of Jake and Chrissie! So cute!


awwwww   :Wub:  

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

its about time they have a jakissie wallpaper!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> its about time they have a jakissie wallpaper!!!!
> 
> bondboffin


  :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

> its about time they have a jakissie wallpaper!!!!
> 
> bondboffin



I agree! I hope we get one soon - but a little pic is a start I guess.

----------


## Amber

Here is the pic:

 :Wub:

----------


## kayleigh6654

I absolutely love that picture, its so gorgeous! I hope they do a Jakissie wallpaper but with another pic from that photoshoot, maybe one where she's looking up at him all vulnerable and cute! :P *rolls eyes*

----------


## tick_

Psst...



It's for Friday next week... Perhaps it might be Jake? It's either him or Amanda I'd say... I hope it's Jake.

----------


## brewer0

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005310063,00.html

Chrissie is going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111

----------


## Chris_2k11

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Crying:

----------


## sarahwelford

Maybe its what there filming know cause it says censored filming.
Does it say she is leaving for ever maybe she is taking a break

----------


## Babe14

Chrissie doesn't like it when the tables are turned does she?  It's alright for her to put a dead husband before Jakey and blow hot and cold, mess him about but she doesn't like it when Jakey puts Danny first.  Chrissie has to realise that family comes first no matter what.  Like Jakey said he hasn't messed her about or run off with anyone he just had FAMILY STUFF to take care of.

How sweet was it when they were walking through the square and Jakey put his arm out for Chrissie to put hers through ..awww he really is adorable,a  real gent and a real romantic...

Jakey beats Alfie hands down on the romantic front he is far more romantic and knows what he wants...  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Bryan

> Maybe its what there filming know cause it says censored filming.
> Does it say she is leaving for ever maybe she is taking a break


if she goes dwon for murder it is for good, and there is nothing to keep her in walford anymore anyaywas, other than jake but that is only a bit a fun

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

Oh no the end of Jakissie, it's official TAO is leaving. Poor Jake. We'll have to find him someone else now, someone who will be around for a while.  Maybe Kat if Jessie is staying or a new character in the form of an ex-girl friend, say a childhood sweetheart whom he had a serious relationship with... :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Oh no the end of Jakissie, it's official TAO is leaving. Poor Jake. We'll have to find him someone else now, someone who will be around for a while.  Maybe Kat if Jessie is staying or a new character in the form of an ex-girl friend, say a childhood sweetheart whom he had a serious relationship with...


he could go with little mo and rbing up alfies baby, and then alfie could return and they would go mad at each other

bondboffin

----------


## JustJodi

> Chrissie doesn't like it when the tables are turned does she? It's alright for her to put a dead husband before Jakey and blow hot and cold, mess him about but she doesn't like it when Jakey puts Danny first. Chrissie has to realise that family comes first no matter what. Like Jakey said he hasn't messed her about or run off with anyone he just had FAMILY STUFF to take care of.
> 
> How sweet was it when they were walking through the square and Jakey put his arm out for Chrissie to put hers through ..awww he really is adorable,a real gent and a real romantic...
> 
> Jakey beats Alfie hands down on the romantic front he is far more romantic and knows what he wants...


Well Alfie had his "chance"to be the romantic gent,I think he tried that with Mo , seemed to backfire,, I am also noticing the same thing about Chrissie, she can dish it out but she can't take it, she has no ties in Walford, so if she does get thrown in the pokey for murder, then that is the END of Chrissie Watts, but... she could come back to wreck Sam and Zoe's lives just out of spite and for revenge :Searchme:  Ok I know it isn't possible, but who knows, stranger things have known to happen on EE... :Ponder:

----------


## Babe14

> he could go with little mo and rbing up alfies baby, and then alfie could return and they would go mad at each other
> 
> bondboffin


No Jakey needs someone with fire in their belly.  I would love to see him and Kat together think that would be a great romance.  Also if Alfie was to return there could be fireworks when he learns of their romance...

----------


## Bryan

> No Jakey needs someone with fire in their belly.  I would love to see him and Kat together think that would be a great romance.  Also if Alfie was to return there could be fireworks when he learns of their romance...


yeah i actaully like that as it strengtehsn the moon family, meaning a stable family to look after nana moon, that is such a good idea and i can see it happening!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> Well Alfie had his "chance"to be the romantic gent,I think he tried that with Mo , seemed to backfire,, I am also noticing the same thing about Chrissie, she can dish it out but she can't take it, she has no ties in Walford, so if she does get thrown in the pokey for murder, then that is the END of Chrissie Watts, but... she could come back to wreck Sam and Zoe's lives just out of spite and for revenge Ok I know it isn't possible, but who knows, stranger things have known to happen on EE...


Alfie is to dithery and not forceful enough, whereas Jakey he doesn't give up easily if he wants something he goes for it.  Like he said he loves a challenge so the harder Chrissie pushes him away the harder he will come at her.  Unfortunately at the mo he has Danny to cope with as well, so the poor love is getting it from both sides.  I loved the way he was trying to keep both Chrissie and Danny happy, he re-arranged things with Chrissie so he could go out with his bro on Thursday like he told him he would.  Unfortuantely Chrissie had already told Danny that Jake was taking her to the Salsa Night and off he went like an UXB LOL!

----------


## Babe14

> yeah i actaully like that as it strengtehsn the moon family, meaning a stable family to look after nana moon, that is such a good idea and i can see it happening!!!
> 
> bondboffin


Thanks :Smile: 


Kat could teach Jakey to have fun, he's adorable but he doesn't like to let his hair down. I hope that Jessie is staying and then this could be poss and Jakey could have some happiness for once plus there would be good scope for some great storylines.. throw Grant in there as well and there you go..!

Anything to strengthing the Moons I love them, even Alfie but not on his own :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Thanks
> 
> 
> Kat could teach Jakey to have fun, he's adorable but he doesn't like to let his hair down. I hope that Jessie is staying and then this could be poss and Jakey could have some happiness for once plus there would be good scope for some great storylines.. throw Grant in there as well and there you go..!
> 
> Anything to strengthing the Moons I love them, even Alfie but not on his own


grant and kat would be fantastic..id have loved him with sharon but that wont happen. she coulkd be arguing with jake about hi  being so seriosus and have an affair with grant, ajke finds out and has a fighht but grant puts him in intesive care, and kat realises how much she likes jake and go back to jake in the end

this si all dependant on ross kemp returning for four months in 06 as suggested

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

I'd like it just to be a brief fling with Grant.  I like your idea of fisty cuffs as I was thinking the same but not to the extent that Jakey ends up in intensive care (although that would make a very good and dramatic storyline) ust badly beaten like Dennis was after Phil had a go at him, Dennis could help Jake out.  Kat would see that Grant is a thug and want nothing more to do with him and realises that she loves jakey...

----------


## BlackKat

Hm, I don't really like Kat since she's been back, so I don't know if I'd enjoy her with Jake.

I hope though that they don't just throw him into any old relationship, otherwise it could end up feeling like the put the names of all the appropriately aged single girls in a hat and picked one at random. I don't think Jake needs to have a girlfriend in order to be interesting, there are plently of stories he could have without one.

Really disappointed that Chrissie's leaving.  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

> Hm, I don't really like Kat since she's been back, so I don't know if I'd enjoy her with Jake.
> 
> I hope though that they don't just throw him into any old relationship, otherwise it could end up feeling like the put the names of all the appropriately aged single girls in a hat and picked one at random. I don't think Jake needs to have a girlfriend in order to be interesting, there are plently of stories he could have without one.
> 
> Really disappointed that Chrissie's leaving.


with this totty revamp maybe they will bring in a 30 something widow in need of comfortm which jake is more than willing to offer

bondboffin

----------


## Angeldelight

i like Jake's character they can do all about his past... which would include some of Alfie's... they can develop his relationship with Chrissie... maybe she could tell him she killed Den... then he could fight her corner with Kat... they can develop the hostiity and stuff between Jake and Johnny... i hope Chrissie doesn't go... do this mean that she actually manages to sell the Vic then???

----------


## Bryan

> i like Jake's character they can do all about his past... which would include some of Alfie's... they can develop his relationship with Chrissie... maybe she could tell him she killed Den... then he could fight her corner with Kat... they can develop the hostiity and stuff between Jake and Johnny... i hope Chrissie doesn't go... do this mean that she actually manages to sell the Vic then???


maybe not..it will probably go to saron when den is found...unless this friend of hers can find her a way to sell the vic

bondboffin

----------


## Angeldelight

in the new PressOffice it says they Chrissie and Amanda secretly put the Vic up for sale... surely all they'd need to do is forge Den's signature... and wont only Den's half go to Sharon if his body's found... Chrissie can sign her half over to who she wants?? hmmm not you've got me thinking... and it's always dangerous... hehe

----------


## BlackKat

> maybe not..it will probably go to saron when den is found...unless this friend of hers can find her a way to sell the vic
> 
> bondboffin



Unless it specifically states in Den's will that the Vic goes to Sharon, his half should go to Chrissie, as she's his wife.



Completely random thought: If Chrissie knows everything is about to go pear-shaped, and she's able to sign over the Vic, maybe she signs it over to Jake - if by this time she's told him everything. She can then disappear until everything's calmed down, and he can keep an eye on the Vic and what's in the cellar. He already has an alibi for that night anyway - seeing as he was questioned about it when Andy died, so he can't be accused of it, especially seeing as he didn't have anything to do with the Vic then.

Like I said, random and probably wrong, but...

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh but is they find his body... how's Chrissie gonna explain her husband buried under the cellar??? she'd never get away with it... she's go down for his murder... so Den's half would go to his family... Sharon's his ownly family on paper so it would go to her surely???

----------


## BlackKat

> yeh but is they find his body... how's Chrissie gonna explain her husband buried under the cellar??? she'd never get away with it... she's go down for his murder... so Den's half would go to his family... Sharon's his ownly family on paper so it would go to her surely???


Well, I'm not a lawyer, but I'm pretty sure it would still go to Chrissie, as long as she wasn't sent down. If Chrissie wasn't sent down (She may not go down for it, all we know is that she's leaving with the door left open.) then Chrissie would get it (unless there's a will) I think Sharon could try and go through the courts to get it, but I'm not sure if she'd succeed. If Chrissie signed it away or sold it, before she was sent down, it should be that persons legally.

ETA: If she does go down, then she can't profit from the crime, so she wouldn't get any money for the sale, but I'm not sure if whoever she sold it to would get to keep it or not.

----------


## Bryan

jake and danny fans, ive started a new script - Till Death Do Us Part (Danny's Revenge  :Angry:  ) which is now in the scripts section

was almost in tears when i wrote it

bondboffin

----------


## ***Virgo***

Bye bye jakissie
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Hopefully we'll get some good moments between September and November. Although knowing EE they'll forget they ever existed.   :Angry:

----------


## kayleigh6654

When Jake comes back, they better not just forget <_<

----------


## Babe14

Maybe as Jake comes back Chrissie is preparing to leave... :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

> Hopefully we'll get some good moments between September and November. Although knowing EE they'll forget they ever existed.


they cant forget now after this weeks events... befor ethey could have as no relatoonship was actuallyt referred to, just a bit of fun and a snog, but now they are clearly attracted to each other and they cant leave it as it is, as it would be ridiculous but with dens death, shannis wedding, mitchell return, molfie/kalfie and chrissies exit they may not have time

chrissie may just dismiss him for leaving her alone at a time whenj she needed him the most, that is probably what will happen knowing EE

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

It's Thursday!!!   :Cheer:

----------


## Bryan

> It's Thursday!!!


how can you cheer, within 48 hours time jake will be gone, and no more jakissie!!!   :Crying:  

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> It's Thursday!!!


lol

----------


## BlackKat

> how can you cheer, within 48 hours time jake will be gone, and no more jakissie!!!   
> 
> bondboffin


It's going to happen anyway, and we've known it's going to happen for a while.   :Searchme:  I'm not happy he's leaving, but I am looking forward to tonight and tomorrow's episode, because they should be fantastic.

----------


## Bryan

> It's going to happen anyway, and we've known it's going to happen for a while.   I'm not happy he's leaving, but I am looking forward to tonight and tomorrow's episode, because they should be fantastic.


i know what you mean, will make fantastic eastenders but dont want neither of them to go!!!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

I wonder if EE will be affected by what's happened in London. I know EE's not important in the grand scheme of things, but I was really looking forward to it. It's still on the schedule on Radio Times website, but...

----------


## Bryan

> I wonder if EE will be affected by what's happened in London. I know EE's not important in the grand scheme of things, but I was really looking forward to it. It's still on the schedule on Radio Times website, but...


im seriosuly doubting it will be on as it is fire related, and may cause offence becuase of the bombs and fires in london today

but usally in situations like this the bbc still show eastenders

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> im seriosuly doubting it will be on as it is fire related, and may cause offence becuase of the bombs and fires in london today
> 
> but usally in situations like this the bbc still show eastenders
> 
> bondboffin


That's what I was thinking - I know they usually still show it, but because of what's in it tonight they may not.

----------


## angelblue

They might not find it suitable under the circumstances  :Lol:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They are probably in discussions about it now.

----------


## angelblue

Yeah problary   :Ponder:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Just a thought

----------


## Bryan

but if they dont show it it will cost them a fortune!!!! all tv mags will be wrong and tv scheldues will have to be altered and thye just have to show it!!!!

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They will probably still show it, well i hope they do. Life has been disrupted enough, things have to get back to normal, and we wshould not let the b*****ds win.

----------


## Bryan

> They will probably still show it, well i hope they do. Life has been disrupted enough, things have to get back to normal, and we wshould not let the b*****ds win.


totally agrred, it has been terrible what has happened, the loss of life and the destruction caused, but life must go on, and things need to try and gain some normality again... 

the news cant keep saying the same thing 24 seven can they??? they are just repaeting everythging now and should broadcast eastenders tonight

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yeah, not just Eastenders, but we are stronger than the people who did this, we shouldn't let them disrupt our lifes any more than they already have been.

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, one of the pics for next Monday has changed. Previously it was:



And now its:

 

Not sure why they've changed it, but does this mean we see Chrissie get a phone call from Jake as well?

----------


## Amber

> Not sure why they've changed it, but does this mean we see Chrissie get a phone call from Jake as well?


Maybe. 1 hour 35 minutes to go! I have to wait until 9 though  :Angry:  
I'm going to karate and it's from 7:45 - 8:45 and it takes 15 minutes to get there  :Wal2l: !

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Let's hope he phone's her to explain a few things.

----------


## Bryan

> Let's hope he phone's her to explain a few things.


like how much he   :Heart:  her   :Wub:  

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> like how much he   her   
> 
> bondboffin


Yeah and whats happening, with him.

----------


## BlackKat

Seeing as Alfie thinks Jake and Danny are dead/in serious trouble until Jake phones him, hopefully we'll see some scenes of Chrissie being worried as well, seeing as she'll know as much as Alfie.

----------


## Amber

> Seeing as Alfie thinks Jake and Danny are dead/in serious trouble until Jake phones him, hopefully we'll see some scenes of Chrissie being worried as well, seeing as she'll know as much as Alfie.


Yeah and not being able to concentrate because she has no where Jake & Danny are, and whether they're alive or not. I am going to have a box of tissues at the ready for the next few episodes after tonight. 

I'm thanking Yolande for giving Patrick's ticket to Rosie 'cause just as Chrissie's about to tell Jake about Den's disappearence, Patrick and Keith interrupt and order a drink. Phew!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Yeah and not being able to concentrate because she has no where Jake & Danny are, and whether they're alive or not. I am going to have a box of tissues at the ready for the next few episodes after tonight. 
> 
> I'm thanking Yolande for giving Patrick's ticket to Rosie 'cause just as Chrissie's about to tell Jake about Den's disappearence, Patrick and Keith interrupt and order a drink. Phew!


Well there's timeing for you.

----------


## Amber

> Well there's timeing for you.


Yeah. EE has/is/will be always bad for timings but in this case it's good  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

yeap, i can't wait for tonight episode.

----------


## Bryan

> yeap, i can't wait for tonight episode.


finally some serious jakissie and some dancing and some revealtions about jakeys childhood

bondboffin

----------


## Jessie Wallace

and i wanna see some of the other cast trying to shake their booty!!

----------


## eastenders mad

is it going to be on bbc 1 still it just cause of the london bombing special news.
I think it is going to be on 1.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> is it going to be on bbc 1 still it just cause of the london bombing special news.
> I think it is going to be on 1.


Yep it's on at 7.30 still.

----------


## eastenders mad

good it has just poped up there lol

----------


## Blondie

So what did everyone think to their little scenes tonight? I thought they were a little overhyped, they were hardly on screen really! Nice little moments though, he's really sweet with her. I thinks she would have been relieved to see anyone walk through that door for some sane talking, what with Patrick and Keith's 'word list'!! Anyways, I was just listening to this song by James Blunt and thought the lyrics were really fitting for the pair. It's a really pretty song as well. Anyways, just thought I'd post them up for you lot to have a read  :Smile: 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I thought the scenes they had were brilliant, but...I wanted more. There were a lot of useless scenes in that episodes that could have been put to better use I thought.

Keith and Patrick were useless - they took up almost half the episode, doing nothing.


Anyway, I loved Chrissie tonight, she was wonderful with Jake when he was talking about his dad and Danny. And I don't see how anyone can say Joel Beckett and Jake Maskall cannot act, because I was almost shaking with the stuff that was coming out about their childhood. Thought it was interesting how Danny went from angry at Johnny on Tuesday, to completely deranged today, and the only thing that changed was Jake walking away from him. Shane Richie was also good - they should definetly keep Alfie away from Kat and Little Mo, because usually I _hate_ the character.

----------


## Rach33

Been off for a couple of days and I missed so much I'm devastated TA is leaving what about Jakissie 

tonight's episode was superb Jake, Joel and Tracy-Ann were all brill loved most of the scenes except like you said Kat the pointless ones such as PAtrick, Keith, Little Mo, Billy, Kat and some of Alfie's

----------


## kayleigh6654

They cut some J&C, they had to have, the pic on the EE webbie is from a scene we didn't see. I know they cut some Danny scenes but the J&C ones had to have been cut too.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> They cut some J&C, they had to have, the pic on the EE webbie is from a scene we didn't see. I know they cut some Danny scenes but the J&C ones had to have been cut too.


They could have done after what happened in Londodn yesterday, or they could be on tonight episode.

----------


## Babe14

Aww I was hoping to see a few passion scenes tonight between J&C, like after Jake locked the door and followed Chrissie upstairs it would of been nice if this had been followed through.  Shame the scene with the champagne cork where J&C were sat close up (Piccy ee webbie) wasn't shown, I would of liked to of seen that, maybe it will be shown on the omnibus.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

hiya,
i hope it will,would really like to see that.
couldn't they have cut some of the patrick and keith scenes instead of the jake and chrissie scenes?????!!!!!
that would be better i think,because patrick and keith weren't really doing anything now,were they?????!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Bryan

> hiya,
> i hope it will,would really like to see that.
> couldn't they have cut some of the patrick and keith scenes instead of the jake and chrissie scenes?????!!!!!
> that would be better i think,because patrick and keith weren't really doing anything now,were they?????!!!!!
> 
> Love
>    Melanie


patirkc and keith made me laugh!!!

bondboffin

----------


## JustJodi

> patirkc and keith made me laugh!!!
> 
> bondboffin


 I thought they were a hoot, me and my partner were  :Rotfl:  ...those two were our comic relief last night and they didn't fail us !!!!  :Bow:

----------


## BlackKat

> patirkc and keith made me laugh!!!
> 
> bondboffin



They did make me a laugh a couple of times, but you must admit that those scenes could have gone in another episode, or at least had less of them.

----------


## Bryan

> They did make me a laugh a couple of times, but you must admit that those scenes could have gone in another episode, or at least had less of them.


they were important as they were the only thing that stopped chrissie confessing to jake about dens murder...and that couldnt have happened sat that time as it desevres a few episodes of its own rather than competiting with the fire buisness

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> they were important as they were the only thing that stopped chrissie confessing to jake about dens murder...and that couldnt have happened sat that time as it desevres a few episodes of its own rather than competiting with the fire buisness
> 
> bondboffin



Well, they could have established that Patrick and Keith were there, without spending so much time on their word list. Sorry, it just felt like time wasted to me. Yes, they needed to be there, but they didn't need that much screen time.

----------


## BlackKat

I really hope that when Jake returns we get an episode of Chrissie telling him what happened to Den. I don't want him to find out through another means - although if Den's dug up on the wedding day, he may. I want her to decide to tell him. Maybe in a two-parter?

And then they can go on the run together, and live on a remote tropical island.   :Rotfl:  Although, I'd rather Jake stayed on screen...But I don't want Jakissie to be split up again. Actually, I don't know what I'd prefer.

----------


## Babe14

Nooo Jakey must stay no matter what!! He could help Chrissie get away to Spain, I canjust see her going off in a chopper Or Jakey driving like a maniac to get her to the docks or something..

A new romance for Jakey the "Bunion" girl he was quite taken with her..you know chriopedist.. nana..smile...Fargos..

----------


## BlackKat

How old is Dawn Miller going to be?...I have a feeling...  :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

> How old is Dawn Miller going to be?...I have a feeling...


shes just a bit older than mickey i think...i could only seeing it being a fling with jake but nothing serious

----------


## Babe14

I think they said she's going to be in her twenties.  I was thinking maybe her and Jakey will go out together for a bit or she could be "Bunion girl" I'd like to see Jakey go a bit wild with the ladies for a bit after his heartbreak with Chrissie..

----------


## BlackKat

Just checked, I think she's 23. Bit young then I suppose. Although, Jake's only late 20s/early 30s I suppose...

I mean, they may never actually interact, but if they do I'll wait to see Dawn's character before judging (a storyline which may never happen, lol.) You never know, she may be all flirty and independent and sassy and not one to settle with anyone, then sees Jake and **thud** - wouldn't blame her.   :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

> Just checked, I think she's 23. Bit young then I suppose. Although, Jake's only late 20s/early 30s I suppose...
> 
> I mean, they may never actually interact, but if they do I'll wait to see Dawn's character before judging (a storyline which may never happen, lol.) You never know, she may be all flirty and independent and sassy and not one to settle with anyone, then sees Jake and **thud** - wouldn't blame her.


zoe and dennis were kinda the same age for a couple

----------


## Babe14

> Just checked, I think she's 23. Bit young then I suppose. Although, Jake's only late 20s/early 30s I suppose...
> 
> I mean, they may never actually interact, but if they do I'll wait to see Dawn's character before judging (a storyline which may never happen, lol.) You never know, she may be all flirty and independent and sassy and not one to settle with anyone, then sees Jake and **thud** - wouldn't blame her.


At a guess I'd say Jake is about 29 and Dawn being 23 is fine. Mean Chrissie is 37 and Jakey 29*..I've heard she is going to be a bit wild..that would be great and especially so if they paired her up with Jakey.  Maybe Jakey will go a bit wild too after recent events...Yeah she'll take one look and Jakey and go all wobbly.  Unless she fancies Phil Mitchell LOL  :Rotfl:

----------


## sarahwelford

Chrissie really likes him cause when he said i have found a woman her face was a picture.
Tracey is a brilliant actress

----------


## Babe14

> Chrissie really likes him cause when he said i have found a woman her face was a picture.
> Tracey is a brilliant actress


Yes I noticed that too, she was really  shocked and jealous.  Yes I love TAO she  is really pretty especiallywhen she wears pink and I love her hair.  I really wish she was staying there is great potential for her and Jakey as a couple and on their own.  A real shame she is going..(maybe she is preggy in real life..)

----------


## JustJodi

According to some of the info I read on the BBC site this Dawn Miller is nothing like the Millers we know now,, she is going to be alot more sassy than Kat.. and alot more sophiscated and her dress sense will be some what like Chrissies???  :Searchme:   You can bet that MINTY AND GARRY will make fools of themselves over her  :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> According to some of the info I read on the BBC site this Dawn Miller is nothing like the Millers we know now,, she is going to be alot more sassy than Kat.. and alot more sophiscated and her dress sense will be some what like Chrissies???   You can bet that MINTY AND GARRY will make fools of themselves over her


  :Rotfl:  Minty Gary Jakey um..hard choice..Maybe she'll play all three what with her being a wild chick..

----------


## JustJodi

> Minty Gary Jakey um..hard choice..Maybe she'll play all three what with her being a wild chick..


*Are we sure she is a WILD CHICK ???  when is she supposed to be arriving to the square ??* 

*I am going to be depending on you guys to fill me in what happens tonight cos I have to go pick up yet another computer to replace this old dinosaur I am using ...This will be our 4th computer in the house plus my husbands lap top from work  so we have 5..2 are in the shop..*

----------


## Babe14

I thought I read somewhere that she was going to be a bit on the wild side..unless I'm confusing myself I.E with my own writing LOL!

I think it is August/Sept along with the Builder and Naomi.  Don't worry there are plenty of us addicts to keep you updated.

----------


## BlackKat

> I thought I read somewhere that she was going to be a bit on the wild side..unless I'm confusing myself I.E with my own writing LOL!
> 
> I think it is August/Sept along with the Builder and Naomi.  Don't worry there are plenty of us addicts to keep you updated.



Don't know if I'm going to be too keen on Naomi, but I'll wait and see. I'd love Jake to be a builder and therefore have interaction with the Builder Dude (Joe?). In fact, I'd love Jakey to have interaction with everyone, because he manages to make _Alfie_ interesting, or at least watchable, so in my mind he's a bloody miracle worker,   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

Jakey as a builder... in a tight sweaty t shirt,, pulling it off  and drinking something cold    whoaaaaaaa  :Clap:   Ok a girl can dream :Embarrassment:  

Naomi ??? are we talking about the gal who is going to be Dawn Miller ???

----------


## BlackKat

> Naomi ??? are we talking about the gal who is going to be Dawn Miller ???



Nope, she's another new character - nursing friend of Sonia's who is apparently going to "bring drama to the Square." I'm always suspicious when they say that. I'm imagining her as another Kat-type character already, but I'm willing to be proved wrong.

----------


## Bryan

> Don't know if I'm going to be too keen on Naomi, but I'll wait and see. I'd love Jake to be a builder and therefore have interaction with the Builder Dude (Joe?). In fact, I'd love Jakey to have interaction with everyone, because he manages to make _Alfie_ interesting, or at least watchable, so in my mind he's a bloody miracle worker,


you mean joe macer?

----------


## BlackKat

> you mean joe macer?



Yeah, if that's his name. I just think of him as Builder Dude.   :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah, if that's his name. I just think of him as Builder Dude.


u mean that gorgeous builder that poured the cement on Den ??? now he was lucious !!!! :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> u mean that gorgeous builder that poured the cement on Den ??? now he was lucious !!!!


Unfortunatly, no. I think Joe is going to be about 60.

----------


## Babe14

Sadly girls I think our dreams of Jakey being a builder have been shattered. Remeber the other night Jakey said that working on a building site isn't for him, he wants something better with more money. 

Me thinks he is going to run the bookies with Pat, which is good. That is so long as he wears his pinstripe Jacket, Jeans and T's.

Yes I've said it time and time again he is a very strong character and think that he is being put in a central place with characters so that he can play a central role in the big storylines and give all round potential.  Alfie needs Jakey he  is good with him, on his own no.  Jakey works well on his own. I personally think that he is a very interesting character and yes BK a bloody miracle worker. Also in my own opinion I think he is going to be a huge asset to Easties.

----------


## JustJodi

> Nope, she's another new character - nursing friend of Sonia's who is apparently going to "bring drama to the Square." I'm always suspicious when they say that. I'm imagining her as another Kat-type character already, but I'm willing to be proved wrong.


*okkkkk cool,,, I went back and dug up some info, about this Naomi person, I hate this darn computer,, freezes up every time I open something up or google something   *

----------


## JustJodi

> Unfortunatly, no. I think Joe is going to be about 60.


*drats !!!!! another bubble burst  *

----------


## Babe14

I think the builders character's name is Ray..maybe  a love interest for Pauline.  On the EE webbie it said something about how he's just getting over a loss of his wife *think I have that right* Just imagine Pauline and the builder and Salsa Man LOL Love triangle for Pauline!

Yeah my PC is being apain it keeps freezng everytime I go into a thread or make a post.

----------


## BlackKat

> I think the builders character's name is Ray..maybe  a love interest for Pauline.  On the EE webbie it said something about how he's just getting over a loss of his wife *think I have that right* Just imagine Pauline and the builder and Salsa Man LOL Love triangle for Pauline!
> 
> Yeah my PC is being apain it keeps freezng everytime I go into a thread or make a post.


Just checked, the actor is Ray Brooks, the character is Joe Macer.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Just checked, the actor is Ray Brooks, the character is Joe Macer.


There I go again getting my knickers in a twist LOL! Thanks :Smile:  I just seemed to have the name Ray engraved on my mind LOL!

----------


## EastendersRox

Can't wait 4 tonight's epi!

----------


## Amber

I loved the last Jakissie bit in last night's episode when they kissed and Jake was about to leave but headed upstairs.
 :Wub:  I just thought it was so sweet that little bit!
Do you reckon we'll get any Jakissie bits like that tonight? I hope so  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> I loved the last Jakissie bit in last night's episode when they kissed and Jake was about to leave but headed upstairs.
>  I just thought it was so sweet that little bit!
> Do you reckon we'll get any Jakissie bits like that tonight? I hope so


I have a feeling the Jakissie tonight will be more   :Crying:  than   :Wub: 

It was sweet though.  :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah cause of DAnny setting fire.
They look so cute last night you could tell that Jake didn't want to leave after they said bye.

----------


## BlackKat

One of today's pics has changed. Before I think it was Johnny in the fire (I didn't save it though, so can't be sure)

Now its:



What do we think? Topless or not? I can't really tell.

----------


## BlackKat

> yeah cause of DAnny setting fire.
> They look so cute last night you could tell that Jake didn't want to leave after they said bye.


And the way Chrissie walked past him, she definitely didn't want him to go.   :Wub:

----------


## squillyfer

tonight will be so sad because it will be the last proper jakissie cos by the time he gets back she will be gettin ready to leave

----------


## BlackKat

> tonight will be so sad because it will be the last proper jakissie cos by the time he gets back she will be gettin ready to leave



September to November...we should get some. But I don't think we'll have enough time for some nice, care free relationship stuff, which sucks.

----------


## Tamzi

I cant believe there will be no more proper care free do what we want Jakissie after tonight. In september it wont be the same
xxx

----------


## Bryan

> One of today's pics has changed. Before I think it was Johnny in the fire (I didn't save it though, so can't be sure)
> 
> Now its:
> 
> 
> 
> What do we think? Topless or not? I can't really tell.


noi as joel said he will ne be topless in the show...he will probablyt quickly put a top on

----------


## BlackKat

> noi as joel said he will ne be topless in the show...he will probablyt quickly put a top on



Well, he could have changed his mind -- I don't think he said it wouldn't be topless, he just said he wouldn't wear a towel the size of a hanky. He was topless in The Office. *sulks*

----------


## sarahwelford

Tonights episode was so cute when she was crying and he was i started crying.

----------


## BlackKat

Well, I'm a mess.    :Crying:  Everyone else?

----------


## sarahwelford

i was going we need to start looking bak on jake and chrissie

----------


## squillyfer

it was so sad neither of them have ever cried like that and it was even sadder when he left and she just broke down sopping . I think the official ee website put it best (quote):  Distraught, Chrissie begs him to stay. He can't bear to leave her, but walks away.

----------


## Debs

so chrissie and jake have now slept together??

does anyone think that a baby is now going to happen???
i know this has been discusssed before"!"!

----------


## sarahwelford

how kool would that be a little jake or chrissie running round

----------


## BlackKat

> so chrissie and jake have now slept together??
> 
> does anyone think that a baby is now going to happen???
> i know this has been discusssed before"!"!



I think it might. I haven't heard anything about it though, and stuff does usually come out. I don't think they'd have a baby though, not with her leaving in November. Maybe they have a pregnancy scare, or she is and she miscarries.   :Searchme:

----------


## Layne

Well, I'm a mess.    :Crying:  Everyone else?[/QUOTE]

Yep me, the goodbye was so sad!




> I think it might. I haven't heard anything about it though, and stuff does usually come out. I don't think they'd have a baby though, not with her leaving in November. Maybe they have a pregnancy scare, or she is and she miscarries.


I think now chrissie and jake have slept together a baby is deffinaltly on the cards, even if she does miscarry!
Aw, i want chrissie to have jakes baby, i think it will be a great storyline!!!
We'll just have to wait and see!!!

Layne
x x x

----------


## Tamzi

I couldn't help but cry. They wont do a baby idea since TAO is leaving.   :Crying:  So sad that episode. 
xxx

----------


## ChrissieWatts

Im in pieces!!! Yet very happy we got a slight glimpse of Jake topless, what the hell am i gonna do until September and then Chrissie is leaving in November its so messed up.  A baby would be brilliant it means alot of scenes together when he comes back even if it is only for a month.

----------


## BlackKat

*points* Like my new banner?

----------


## ChrissieWatts

love the banner it is very apropriate

----------


## Tamzi

Haha very good!
xxx
P.S I might delte mine and say I am in mourning for the loss
xxx

----------


## Tamzi

Every Jakissie fan should refuse to have a banner till he returns!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks guys. Banner's up for grabs, so if anyone wants to use it or make their own I don't mind.

I agree, we should have a collective banner strike.

----------


## Tamzi

That would be so funny. Because so many people here love Jakissie, all the banners would disappear. There should be an image for people missing Jakissie
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I'll do some Jakissie ones (they take like...2 minutes to make, lol.)

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah, you should do something black (though it may be respectful to wait a bit to go into upset mode for this)
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I don't want to do anything too morbid. Did a couple more 'broken image' ones:



 

Second one might be a bit melodramatic.   :Searchme:

----------


## Amber

Please can anyone tell me what happened in the first ten minutes of EE? I was out and just managed to see Jake shouting at Danny for setting Johnny's house on fire and that they were leaving. I found myself in floods of tears when Jake said bye to Chrissie. I was like, "Jake please don't do this. It's not your fault, it's Danny's." I'm starting again now..  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## Tamzi

Black Kat: Great banners. It is a really cool idea

Amber: Well basically it was Jake staring out the window (TOPLESS!) and chrissie saying what is it. Johnny running into the house to find Ruby and JAke realising it was Danny
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> Please can anyone tell me what happened in the first ten minutes of EE? I was out and just managed to see Jake shouting at Danny for setting Johnny's house on fire and that they were leaving. I found myself in floods of tears when Jake said bye to Chrissie. I was like, "Jake please don't do this. It's not your fault, it's Danny's." I'm starting again now..


Hate to break it to ya, but you missed topless Jake. (And I don't think there was anything covering the bottom half either, though obviously we didn't get a shot of that without anything in the way.)

Um...Johnny went inside cos he thought Ruby was in there. (They cut most of the fire scenes.) Jake went over to see what was going on (he did get dressed though). Found out Danny was seen outside. Johnny was pulled out the house, Tina told him Ruby was ok. I think that's all you missed.

----------


## Tamzi

Black Kat can i use the This banner....till Jake and Chrissie reunite?
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> Black Kat can i use the This banner....till Jake and Chrissie reunite?
> xxx



Sure you can.  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

> Hate to break it to ya, but you missed topless Jake. (And I don't think there was anything covering the bottom half either, though obviously we didn't get a shot of that without anything in the way.)


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! *Breaks down into a sobbing wreck* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! *Runs through wall*
My world has ended twice in one night  :Crying:  
First Jakey leaves  :Crying:  
And now I miss him topless  :Crying:  
Well done me  :Clap:  

I know! Omnibus!!! Thankyou God! You are my saviour..well the BBC is for showing it on Sunday but hey, you win some, you lose some  :Searchme:

----------


## Tamzi

Black Kat: Thanks for letting me use it. Will go put it up

Amber: How can you have missed him topless? Under 2 days till you get to see it though
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

My heart broke everytime Danny called Jake "Jakey." I swear, if any other character calls him Jakey, I will be very displeased (that does include Chrissie by the way.) Jakey is now firmly in my mind as what only Danny calls him.

----------


## Amber

> Amber: How can you have missed him topless? Under 2 days till you get to see it though


How can I? It's my stupid bloody little brother! He got a good school report so we went out for dinner! I am going to throttle him!  :Angry:  

I'm counting down the days, hours, minutes, seconds and milliseconds until EE.. It's taking forever!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Amber

I'm not sure whether to watch EE or BB. I know I will tape EE and watch BB  :Smile:  Problem solved

----------


## Tamzi

I got a good school report, but I didn't miuss ee (thank the lord!). BlackKat, I will also just always see Danny going, Jakey please. It was so sad
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> BlackKat, I will also just always see Danny going, Jakey please. It was so sad
> xxx


The time that really got me was when Jake saw Johnny pushing Danny in the car, and Danny just shouting "Jakey!" I don't know why, but it just did.

And the way Danny just grabbed onto Jake's sleeve (excellent callback to what Jake was saying yesterday) and Jake was like "It's going to be okay, I'm right here."   :Crying:   :Crying:  


And Chrissie asking Jake whether he ever wanted it to stop. And poor Jake, just giving into the inevitability of his life.

----------


## Layne

Blackkat can i use this banna:
 

And i no this may sound stupid but its meant to be a blank square with writting isn't it?
Sorry am very slow!!

Danny was soooo sweet tonight loved it when he grabbed onto his sleeve! He wasso scared!!!!
Jakey awwwwwwwww


layne
x x x

----------


## BlackKat

> Blackkat can i use this banna:
>  
> 
> And i no this may sound stupid but its meant to be a blank square with writting isn't it?
> Sorry am very slow!!
> 
> Danny was soooo sweet tonight loved it when he grabbed onto his sleeve! He wasso scared!!!!
> Jakey awwwwwwwww
> 
> ...


Yes, of course you can. Yep, it's supposed to be like when an image link is broken and doesn't show up, if that makes sense. Y'know, when you get the wee cross in the corner.

----------


## Tamzi

Now three of us have them!
xxx

----------


## Layne

> Yes, of course you can. Yep, it's supposed to be like when an image link is broken and doesn't show up, if that makes sense. Y'know, when you get the wee cross in the corner.



Thanks honey, how on earth you did that i don't no! But thanks they are fab!! hehe
I just want Jakissie to get back together!  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

> Thanks honey, how on earth you did that i don't no! But thanks they are fab!! hehe
> I just want Jakissie to get back together!


It was pretty easy. I just broke an image link - deleted the file on my ImageShack account. Print screen, and then changed the text.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Lyrics:

*Angie Hart - Blue*

Night falls
I fall
And where were you?
And where were you?

Warm skin
Wolf grin
And where were you?

I fell into the moon
And it covered you in blue
I fell into the moon
Can I make it right?
Can I spend the night?

High tide
Inside
The air is dew
And where were you?

Wild eyed
I died
And where were you?

I crawled out of the world
And you said I shouldn't stay
I crawled out of the world
Can I make it right?
Can I spend the night
Alone?

Alone?

Alone.
I fell into the moon
And it covered you in blue
I fell into the moon
Can I make it right?
Can I spend the night?
Alone.

----------


## Tamzi

That really fits. Well  done on finding it
xxx

----------


## squillyfer

like my banna? i was gonna join the strike but i went for dignified

----------


## Debs

> I think it might. I haven't heard anything about it though, and stuff does usually come out. I don't think they'd have a baby though, not with her leaving in November. Maybe they have a pregnancy scare, or she is and she miscarries.


 
maybe she is is pregnant when she leaves! be a shame if she is we wil never get to see the jake baby!!

does jake return before chrissie leaves???

----------


## angelblue

I loved tonights espisde danny was so sweet when said jakey and grabbed his sleeves just like jake was explaining to chrissie yesterday  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Awww I was almost in tears when Jakey was saying bye to Chrissie, that scene was so heart touching.  So Chrissie does really like him, I'm sure that Jakey is in love with her.  Maybe there will be a little Jakey on the way...

What a gorgeous Body! I thought I was illusinating LOL

----------


## Bryan

god wasant last nights eppy good...a real old weepy with jakissie...poor chrfissie

and poor jake...what a cliffhnqager, if you didnt know the spoilers you would be glued as it isnt revealed exactlty is it???

----------


## Babe14

> god wasant last nights eppy good...a real old weepy with jakissie...poor chrfissie
> 
> and poor jake...what a cliffhnqager, if you didnt know the spoilers you would be glued as it isnt revealed exactlty is it???


God I am so glad that I do know otherwise the suspense would kill me.  Also it's good that we know Joel is coming back, I kept on thinking last night how it would of been if Joel had stll been going too.  I would of welled up even more than I was when he was saying bye to Chrissie..aww that end bit "goodbye Chrissie" as he stood in the doorway looking at her.  I kept thinking don't worry he's coming back and then I thought god TAo is leaving that is going to be a real heartbreaker...

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah, I can't believe TAO is leaving. Eppi last night was fabby though. It was really sweet when he was saying goodbye to Nana and Chrissie.  :Sad: 
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> maybe she is is pregnant when she leaves! be a shame if she is we wil never get to see the jake baby!!
> 
> does jake return before chrissie leaves???



Jake is supposed to be returning in September, and Chrissie leaves November apparently, so hopefully we'll get at least a months worth of Jakissie.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, I can't believe TAO is leaving. Eppi last night was fabby though. It was really sweet when he was saying goodbye to Nana and Chrissie. 
> xxx


Aww yeah when he said to nana at the end "tell Alfie I've taken care of things. None of this is his fault. He'll be o.k (something like that) and nana didn't understand so Jakey just said "Tell Alfie I'm sorry" awww when Jakey was crying both with Chrissie and Danny

----------


## Tamzi

That was all so sad.
xxx

----------


## Rach33

TAO can't leave now not after last nights's goodbye they were soooooo good toghether very upset now

----------


## Tamzi

I cant believe she is leaving  :Sad:  There were some bonuses to last night though
xxx

----------


## Layne

> I cant believe she is leaving  There were some bonuses to last night though
> xxx


I so don't want her to leave, i really want her to be pregnant,
in the back of inside soap (where it tells you want is coming next week) it says 'which Cheating lady discovers she's pregnant'

I mean that could be chrissie, but i don't think it is! lets all just hope
Fab acting from both Joel and Tracy-Ann last night!!!


Layne
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> Fab acting from both Joel and Tracy-Ann last night!!!


Totally! I was expecting it to be good, but I must admit I never thought it would be that good.

----------


## Layne

> Totally! I was expecting it to be good, but I must admit I never thought it would be that good.


Yeh i thought the same!

----------


## Tamzi

> in the back of inside soap (where it tells you want is coming next week) it says 'which Cheating lady discovers she's pregnant'


People have said it is Louise-emmerdale. Because chrissie isn't really cheating is hse
xxx

----------


## squarelady

> Totally! I was expecting it to be good, but I must admit I never thought it would be that good.


Just popping in! ....to totally agree! I think the crying really was too much though. It was so heartbreaking and her last line was lovely too even though it was sad. She was clinging onto his arm so tightly!

----------


## Bryan

> Just popping in! ....to totally agree! I think the crying really was too much though. It was so heartbreaking and her last line was lovely too even though it was sad. She was clinging onto his arm so tightly!


shows it wasnt just some one night stand, or a breif fling jakissie are serious!!!

----------


## squarelady

It wasn't a one night stand or a brief fling but it wasn't a full on romance either. They never really got the chance!

----------


## Layne

> People have said it is Louise-emmerdale. Because chrissie isn't really cheating is hse
> xxx


yeh probably but you never know?!?!?

I loved it when Chrissie said
 'a simple i really like you but can't we just be friends would of worked'
the way she said it! awwwwwwwwwwwwww,
Jaksissie are deffinatly serious! Poor chrissie she was heartbroken, i ant to see what happens to her on monday?!?!
Layne
x x x

----------


## squarelady

> 'a simple i really like you but can't we just be friends would of worked'


That was the best line but the worse line at the same time! I wondered what it would have been like if the episode went slightly differently.....*wonders*...

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah it was so sad though when he was walking out the door ' bye Chrissie'
xxx

----------


## squarelady

I wonder if Jake's ever said I love you to any girl before?  :Searchme:  It doesn't strike me as if he's had many long term relationships with woman and after the things that happened with his dad I wonder if he finds it hard to say 'I love you'. It must have been gutting for him. After so long wanting to look after Chrissie and be with her he has to leave her alone, high and dry. And he cares about her so much, he really does.

----------


## Layne

> Yeah it was so sad though when he was walking out the door ' bye Chrissie'
> xxx


and she went ;bye' and burst in to tears awwwwwwwww

----------


## Layne

> I wonder if Jake's ever said I love you to any girl before?  It doesn't strike me as if he's had many long term relationships with woman and after the things that happened with his dad I wonder if he finds it hard to say 'I love you'. It must have been gutting for him. After so long wanting to look after Chrissie and be with her he has to leave her alone, high and dry. And he cares about her so much, he really does.


yeh he does, wondering?
Did chrissie and Jake ever actually say 'i love you' to each other??????

----------


## squarelady

No, they didn't. Which is actually a really good thing because after flirting and snogging and three dates it would have been a bit unrealistic for them to declare their undying love for each other so I actually really like it that they didn't.

----------


## Layne

> No, they didn't. Which is actually a really good thing because after flirting and snogging and three dates it would have been a bit unrealistic for them to declare their undying love for each other so I actually really like it that they didn't.


yeh i actually agree with you there!!!

----------


## Tamzi

It was just so sad. I am sure they were thinking they kind of loved each toher though. It was so sad when Chrissie started crying
xxx

----------


## Bryan

imagine if jake went with someone else once chrissie had left, then she returns a few years later and he is torn between his long term partner and chrissie...that would be great viewing!!!

----------


## squarelady

I've got a feeling when she goes that Dawn Miller is going to try and pull him.

----------


## Tamzi

Oh, Imagine Jake a Miller! Not nice
xxx

----------


## Bryan

Dawn Moon!!!! the moon comes out at dawn, so that would be a weird name to have!!!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Tamzi

hehe. So wouldn't work. I am trying to think who Jake would work with
xxx

----------


## Amber

> hehe. So wouldn't work. I am trying to think who Jake would work with
> xxx


Well besides Chrissie, maybe Kat?

----------


## Layne

> hehe. So wouldn't work. I am trying to think who Jake would work with
> xxx



Chrissie, chrissie, chrissie, forever and always!

----------


## Bryan

> hehe. So wouldn't work. I am trying to think who Jake would work with
> xxx


pauline!!!! now that would be a storyline and a half!!!   :Lol:

----------


## squarelady

I agree, it just fits with Chrissie. I don't think there is anyone else that would understand him like she does.

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah I just think Jake and Chrissie. I cant see him with someone else. I will in the end I guess, just not yet.
xxx

----------


## Amber

I was just reading the episode summary for last night's episode and I couldn't help but have a bit of a cry when I read this:
Jake confesses to Chrissie that Danny started the fire and they need to escape Johnny. He has to protect his brother. Distraught, Chrissie begs him to stay. He can't bear to leave her, but walks away. 

 :Crying:  It's like reliving the moment.

----------


## Babe14

What about when  Jake told Danny that he has to say bye to Chrissie and Danny said "Who cares about Chrissie?" Jake replied "I Do"

Jakey loves her I'm sure of it and Chrissie defo cares about Jakey a lot more than she let on to Sharon.

----------


## Babe14

> I wonder if Jake's ever said I love you to any girl before?  It doesn't strike me as if he's had many long term relationships with woman and after the things that happened with his dad I wonder if he finds it hard to say 'I love you'. It must have been gutting for him. After so long wanting to look after Chrissie and be with her he has to leave her alone, high and dry. And he cares about her so much, he really does.


Remember when Chrissie said to Jake "Don't put your faith in me" Jakey replied "I'm not.  I don't put my faith in anyone"

----------


## Tamzi

There were so many wonderful lines in those two days. It was so sad though. I loved the bit where he said he had to say bye to Chrissie. So sad.  :Sad: 
xxx

----------


## Babe14

I'd like to see Jakey with Kat or Dawn Miller or the "Bunion Girl" being brought into the soap once Chrissie leaves.  I'd like to see Jake play the field a bit after being broken hearted once Chrisse goes...perhaps a childhood sweetheart could turn up..

----------


## Babe14

> There were so many wonderful lines in those two days. It was so sad though. I loved the bit where he said he had to say bye to Chrissie. So sad. 
> xxx


I know and when Jakey said to Chrissie "I'm so sorry" "I never meant to hurt you"  It was obvious by Danny's reaction to Jake wanting to say bye to Chrissie that he deosn't want anyone else to have Jakey..

----------


## Bryan

> I'd like to see Jakey with Kat or Dawn Miller or the "Bunion Girl" being brought into the soap once Chrissie leaves.  I'd like to see Jake play the field a bit after being broken hearted once Chrisse goes...perhaps a childhood sweetheart could turn up..


do you think jake is the play the field kinda guy? i dont think he would be. would it be true to his character?

----------


## Tamzi

I don't think he is. I think he finds a girl and sticks with her for as long as he can. I want them to bring someone in for Jake. Not like Dawn Miller or anything but someone really new. They were bringing in Naomi and Dawn to be young free single girls so they wont be paired with Jake
xxx

----------


## Bryan

> I don't think he is. I think he finds a girl and sticks with her for as long as he can. I want them to bring someone in for Jake. Not like Dawn Miller or anything but someone really new. They were bringing in Naomi and Dawn to be young free single girls so they wont be paired with Jake
> xxx


i think the same, i mean danny put it around from day one where as jake was more serious, like the father, he looked after jake and did his work, he was sensible and didnt sleep around. the way he has been with chrissie since day one shows that he goes with women on more than a physcial one night stand level, once he sees someone he likes he sticks with it until it becomes serious, which makes a nice change as there arent many people like that in the world!

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah I know. He hasnt looked at another girl properly (because Zoe threw herself at him and the bunion girl isn't mentioned really) except Chrissie. Whereas Danny doesn't care so much about women. 
xxx

----------


## Babe14

I was thinking from the heartbreak he would be feeling after splitting with Chrissie. People often act out of character after a big break up.  I wouldn't want him to be a womaniser on a permanent basis as this isn't Jakey, as we all know he is kind,Sensitive, Loving, Loyal and doesn't mess people about, just until he gets over Chrissie..you know women, booze..then this could be when he meets another "special one" someone who knows what he is going through or like I said a childhood sweetheart turning up to sort him out..

----------


## Tamzi

I like the idea of a child sweetheart. I just really dont see Jake in a bar chatting up women. I mean how long was it till he asked Chrissie out properly!
xxx

----------


## Babe14

In a way I can, in a way I can't, he does like to flirt.  From what I can remember he asked Chrissie for a date quite early on.  Remember he was in the Vic talking to Chrissie and said something like "Chrissie how about letting me take you out for a meal or something, whatever you want" Chrissie told him that she wasn't ready yet and Jake told her to let him know when she is, cos he wasn't going anywhere.

Also again he hinted at it after the dodgy tap expereince.  So I wouldn't say he is the shy type, just goes for what he wants..

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah but it still took him a while. To go date random women he would have to do it straight oof. That isn't Jake really
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah but it still took him a while. To go date random women he would have to do it straight oof. That isn't Jake really
> xxx


O.K you've talked me out of that one :Smile:  It would prob ruin his character. Thinking about it Jakey prob wouldn't be like that, he'll prob hit the bottle for a bit like he did after Andy's death and then move on.  That's what Jakey does at the end of the day faces up to things and moves on..

----------


## BlackKat

For me, they would have to work very hard for them to convince me of another Jake relationship on the same level as Jake and Chrissie.

Yeah, they could pair him up with Dawn Miller or Kat, and they'd be flirty and fun, but I think Jake and Chrissie go deeper than that. They just get each other. I get the feeling that Chrissie is the first person (apart from Danny of course) that Jake has really made a connection and a bond with, and she's definitely the first person that he has in a romantic sense.

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah I can see Jake drinking. Not like danny though. 
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> For me, they would have to work very hard for them to convince me of another Jake relationship on the same level as Jake and Chrissie.
> 
> Yeah, they could pair him up with Dawn Miller or Kat, and they'd be flirty and fun, but I think Jake and Chrissie go deeper than that. They just get each other. I get the feeling that Chrissie is the first person (apart from Danny of course) that Jake has really made a connection and a bond with, and she's definitely the first person that he has in a romantic sense.


I agree Jakey and Chrissie are meant to be, they have a very deep bond happening and I really wish TAO was staying. It must be really hard for Jakey to trust or get close to anyone after what his father did to him and Danny, leaving them to fend for themselves days on end, no food, no money etc. and when Chrissie goes it will more than likely hit him very very hard and knock his trust in people even more.  Jakey can work on his own and we've sadi why etc but I just think that it would be nice for him to have another love interest after Chrissie obviously not straight away.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah I can see Jake drinking. Not like danny though. 
> xxx


Danny was off his head not entirely his fault though, he has big problems and just can't move on like Jakey.  No Jake will just hit the whiskey quitely, o.k he might have a couple of angry moments here and there, maybe even some tears..

It would ironic really if Chrissie was to go on the run and Jakey was the one who helped her. Chrissie was there when Jakey had to go on the run..

----------


## squarelady

For anyone who's interested I've posted Friday's screengrabs of Jake and Chrissie. I'm now off to write an essay on what I thought of their relationship so far!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah I do see Jake helping Chrissie
xxx

----------


## squarelady

> Yeah I do see Jake helping Chrissie
> xxx


I'd love to see a reunion between the pair. Does she even have a phone number where she could call him though?

----------


## Tamzi

I was watching the clips from Monday and Danny wears a cross. I never realised he was that much of a church goer
xxx

----------


## Bryan

> I was watching the clips from Monday and Danny wears a cross. I never realised he was that much of a church goer
> xxx


sometimes people wear them because they look good

----------


## Tamzi

> I'd love to see a reunion between the pair. Does she even have a phone number where she could call him though?


You dont really need phone numbers on the square
xxx

----------


## squarelady

Just because you wear a cross doesn't necessarily mean you're a church goer. You can believe in God from the comfort of your own home!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tamzi

[QUOTE=bondboffin]

I just see his mum as a catholic I dont know why, but you know strong cathoilics dont believe in divorce so she may have stuck witht he dad even when he beat Jake and Danny and her
xxx

----------


## Tamzi

> Just because you wear a cross doesn't necessarily mean you're a church goer. You can believe in God from the comfort of your own home!


when i say church goer I mean catholic. I am a catholic but I have been to church three ties. 2 school trips and baptism!
xxx

----------


## Bryan

imagine the scenes with his mom and dot, a bible quaotation contest   :Rotfl:

----------


## Tamzi

that would be so funny
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> I'd love to see a reunion between the pair. Does she even have a phone number where she could call him though?



I'm hoping he calls her on Monday and leaves a number where she can call. Although at that point he may just be on a payphone. Also hoping we see some scenes of her worried that he's dead, seeing as she knows as much as Alfie does when he thinks that they're dead.

I'd love it if when she's planning to sell the Vic and leave, she's planning on going to join Jake.  :Smile:  Even though she doesn't go (yet *sob* )

----------


## squarelady

That's a good point. She may well be off to stay with him after all she is selling up. Part of me wishes she'd just left with them on Friday night! 

I know Jake calls Alfie but surely he'll tell Alfie to let Chrissie know he's alright. Specially considering the state of Johnny's car.

----------


## BlackKat

> That's a good point. She may well be off to stay with him after all she is selling up. Part of me wishes she'd just left with them on Friday night! 
> 
> I know Jake calls Alfie but surely he'll tell Alfie to let Chrissie know he's alright. Specially considering the state of Johnny's car.



I don't think Jake would have let her come on Friday if she'd tried - I think he knew that him and Danny weren't going to get away from Johnny that easily.

I want lots of Jake/Chrissie phonecalls during these weeks he's away, even if we only see her side of it. Although Jake just might want to cut all contact cos he doesn't want to hurt her anymore.  :Sad:

----------


## squarelady

I'd like to think he can't just walk away from her though.

----------


## BlackKat

It would be kinda funny if Jake was like "I'm just phoning to let you know I'm okay, and then I'm not gonna call again." And then Chrissie: "Don't you dare!"

----------


## squarelady

Exactly! I'm sure they'll keep in touch if only for Chrissie's sanity!

----------


## BlackKat

Or they might go for depressing us -- if Chrissie couldn't get in contact with Jake, like he wasn't answering his phone or the number went out of service. Then she'd be at a low point, can't get in contact with him, worried something's happened to him (because something would have had to for him not to answer when she phoned). Then she's just about to lose it, and he conveniently comes back in the nick of time.  :Smile:

----------


## Layne

i thought when jake said goodbye on friday he might say something like 'i'll ring you when i get there'
lets just hope he does ring chrissie
xxx

----------


## squarelady

He probably would of done but he didn't know he'd ever get anywhere.

----------


## Layne

> He probably would of done but he didn't know he'd ever get anywhere.


good point, poor chrissie she was so upset!   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

Y'know, it's really frustrating (I don't know if that's the word but I'll use it anyway) watching the last couple of weeks episodes back, because Jake and Chrissie are going about it like they've got all the time in the world, and you just want to bang their heads together because they don't...and oh dear, I'm going to cry again, lol.

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah all that time they wasted and now its like, why did we do that? I have realised this is all Tina's fault!
xxx

----------


## Layne

> Yeah all that time they wasted and now its like, why did we do that? I have realised this is all Tina's fault!
> xxx


tinas fault??? Explain!



 :Wal2l:   why didn;t they get together sooner, or why weren't they mentioned on the show for about 4 weeks (after the first kiss at chrissies party!)
Why Why Why????

----------


## Babe14

When Jake and Chrissie were saying bye to each other it was as though they had been a couple for a very long time awww those clinging kisses and hugs...

----------


## di marco

> When Jake and Chrissie were saying bye to each other it was as though they had been a couple for a very long time awww those clinging kisses and hugs...


awwwww i know it was so sweet

----------


## ChrissieWatts

hey could anyone tell me are there any websites for Tracy-Ann Oberman or for Joel Beckett??
Thanx!!!!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

How can it be Tinas fault ?????  If any thing I think she helped Johnny make the decison to let the Moon brothers go to live another day...So no I think if any thing Tina should be commended !!! :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> hey could anyone tell me are there any websites for Tracy-Ann Oberman or for Joel Beckett??
> Thanx!!!!!!!


I've got a messageboard for Tracy Ann Oberman. The links in my profile!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kayleigh6654

*Plugs Lexie's site* Its ace!

----------


## Babe14

Aww Chrissie was really worried abot Jakey last night. Did you see the sigh of releif on her face and the way she blew her lips out and went phew.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah they are match made in heaven

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah they are match made in heaven


if they are then why did EE split them up ????!!!! Not fair  :Angry:  
I think they are a sexy couple... alot more mature than  SHANNIS( who are now annoying the heck out of me), or Kalfie( these two are dead in the water), or even ( shudder) Mofie..( mismatched for sure )
So EE writers if you are reading this,, jazz up the other couples or bring back Jake QUICK !!!! :Clap:   :Love:   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> If they are then why did EE split them up ????!!!! Not fair



Because EE bosses are morons and it took them 3 weeks to realise that and decide to keep Jake in the show.

Stupid, stupid decision -- Jake needs to come back now! Chrissie will most likely now be unrecognisable for weeks as it seems increasingly that she's only herself when she's with Jake, or thinking about Jake.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Because EE bosses are morons and it took them 3 weeks to realise that and decide to keep Jake in the show.
> 
> Stupid, stupid decision -- Jake needs to come back now! Chrissie will most likely now be unrecognisable for weeks as it seems increasingly that she's only herself when she's with Jake, or thinking about Jake.


Yeah, the only time we see the real Chrissie is when she is with Jake because she feels like she has to put up a front for everyone else so that she doesn't slip up.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah, the only time we see the real Chrissie is when she is with Jake because she feels like she has to put up a front for everyone else so that she doesn't slip up.


this is one time I wish we could cuss a blue streak :Angry:   the EE bosses are dumb as a box of rocks,,, I feel for Chrissie  really !!! :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

I'm going rapidly off of Chrissie and am beginning to think that Jakey deserves better. O.K they work well together but Chrissie is evil.  How dare she stir it up between Sharon and Dennis...

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, the only time we see the real Chrissie is when she is with Jake because she feels like she has to put up a front for everyone else so that she doesn't slip up.


But does Jakey know the *REAL* Chrissie?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Good questions Babe!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Good questions Babe!!


*I wonder if Jake had not left when he did,, do any of you think that Chrissie might have confessed to him about her killing Den ????*

----------


## BlackKat

> I'm going rapidly off of Chrissie and am beginning to think that Jakey deserves better. O.K they work well together but Chrissie is evil.  How dare she stir it up between Sharon and Dennis...



I think Chrissie's scared right now, and just wants Sharon and Dennis gone -- I don't think she's trying to split them up or anything. She doesn't have anything against them, she just wants them gone because of what she's hiding.

I think Jake does know the real Chrissie -- she's shown him her vulnerable side. It's around everyone else that she puts a front up.

----------


## BlackKat

> *I wonder if Jake had not left when he did,, do any of you think that Chrissie might have confessed to him about her killing Den ????*



I think she would have done. She came very close to telling him that night.

----------


## EastendersRox

She will tell Jake, she was very close to telling him.
Does he know Chrissie's evil side, though?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Does he know Chrissie's evil side, though?


I think he would be very shocked if he found out just how scheming and manipulative she can be when she wants something bad enough!! You def don't want to get on the wrong side of Chrissie!!

----------


## BlackKat

> I think he would be very shocked if he found out just how scheming and manipulative she can be when she wants something bad enough!! You def don't want to get on the wrong side of Chrissie!!


It would be interesting to see Chrissie's reaction if another girl went after Jake.   :Rotfl:  

I think he'll be shocked when he finds about Den, and what Chrissie's done, but he'll stand by her. He might avoid her for a while and try to get his head around it, but when it comes down to it, I think he'll support her.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> It would be interesting to see Chrissie's reaction if another girl went after Jake.


God yeah, wouldn't want to be in her shoes!!  :EEK!:  




> I think he'll be shocked when he finds about Den, and what Chrissie's done, but he'll stand by her. He might avoid her for a while and try to get his head around it, but when it comes down to it, I think he'll support her.


I agree that he will stand by her, he might just have a bit of trouble getting his head around it!

----------


## Babe14

I think it will worry Jakey at first when he finds out about Den and prob make him re-think his relationship with Chrissie as I should imagine he'll be wondering just what kind of woman Chrissie really is, who she is and does he really want ot be involved with someone like this. Does he really know her..

----------


## Babe14

> I think Chrissie's scared right now, and just wants Sharon and Dennis gone -- I don't think she's trying to split them up or anything. She doesn't have anything against them, she just wants them gone because of what she's hiding.
> 
> I think Jake does know the real Chrissie -- she's shown him her vulnerable side. It's around everyone else that she puts a front up.


I agree and disagree. I think that Chrissie resents Sharon because she was and has always been Den's princess, the other woman in his life, remember Chrissie mentioned this a while back.  I thnk that Chrissie may blame Sharon for her killing Den and all the heartache she suffered and the way Den treated her..no one could ever compete with Sharon

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that is true i mean den would not be the same without his priness.

----------


## Bryan

i n a way she likes sharon becuase she is like a daughter to her

but she dosent just becuase of the den princess stuff and she feels uneasy around her at the vic for obvious reasons

----------


## EastendersRox

> i n a way she likes sharon becuase she is like a daughter to her
> 
> but she dosent just becuase of the den princess stuff and she feels uneasy around her at the vic for obvious reasons



I agree. She does like Sharon, but hates being put second to her.

----------


## Babe14

If she likes Sharon then why is Chrissie causing problems between her and Dennis?

----------


## Bryan

> If she likes Sharon then why is Chrissie causing problems between her and Dennis?


becuase she wants them out of the vic...too close to den, if they were all living outside of walford she'd get on well with them, she'd have that tiny little niggling thing about den likign sharon over chrissie...but then agen chrissie has now been accepoted into the watts family and sharon and dennis are like her children in a way and so she does like them

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah they are like a big happy family.

----------


## Bryan

> yeah they are like a big happy family.


well not at the moment with her plotting to get rid of them, and shannis' dengie like arguments

----------


## Babe14

O.K we all know Chrissie wants rid of Sharon and D incase they ask about Den, but she still has no right to cause trouble between the two of them and what's more Chrissie seems to be really enjoying it.

----------


## Crazzykayzz

JAKE COME BACK im missing u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol ya'll i hate chrissie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope she leaves walford, i hope the whole walford people find out what she did....sam better stay in walford, because everyone is saying that she is leaving, nooooooooo

----------


## ***sharon rules***

> JAKE COME BACK im missing u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol ya'll i hate chrissie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope she leaves walford, i hope the whole walford people find out what she did....sam better stay in walford, because everyone is saying that she is leaving, nooooooooo


sam does leave everyone knows it.im missing jake too and danny.come back now.  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Treacle

Not missing Jake much to be honest  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bryan

> Not missing Jake much to be honest


i know what ya mean, i thought id have missed him and Jakisse but there hasnt really been a moment so far when ive felt this...probably becuase theres lots of stuff going on at the moment in the show to take my mind off it

----------


## di marco

> i know what ya mean, i thought id have missed him and Jakisse but there hasnt really been a moment so far when ive felt this...probably becuase theres lots of stuff going on at the moment in the show to take my mind off it


yeh i agree, so much other stuff is going on that i havent really missed him yet, i might do soon though

----------


## BlackKat

I'm missing him.   :Crying:  The past week hasn't really interested me, not even Shannis which I was relying on to tide me over until September.

----------


## Amber

> I'm missing him.   The past week hasn't really interested me, not even Shannis which I was relying on to tide me over until September.


I know what you mean. I found myself in tears in my English lesson when I was reading a soap magazine from a couple of weeks ago! The article was about Jake & Chrissie and when he and Danny were leaving.

I am so depressed at the moment. First Jake leaves *sob*, then my boyfriend and I broke up  :Crying:  

I just want to go to sleep and wake up and find that it's September and Jake's back *sigh*

----------


## Crazzykayzz

Well Some Ppl Dnt No Dat Sam Is Leaving, Sharon Rules

----------


## di marco

> Well Some Ppl Dnt No Dat Sam Is Leaving, Sharon Rules


can you not speak in text talk please

----------


## sarahwelford

sometimes peope do the text talk with out even knwoing they are doing it

----------


## JustJodi

> sometimes peope do the text talk with out even knwoing they are doing it


*I noticed that one of the rules of this board is not to use text talk.  I think people get warnings for using text talk after being told not to use it. Who ever came up with that rule.. I applaud them . *

----------


## di marco

> sometimes peope do the text talk with out even knwoing they are doing it


yes sometimes you dont realise youve done it, but its one of the rules and ive noticed some people do it quite a lot

----------


## Crazzykayzz

i ope he finds out wot is under the cellar tooooo lol

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I just want to go to sleep and wake up and find that it's September and Jake's back *sigh*


Me too!  :Crying:  Jakey come back soon!

----------


## Amber

Jake and Danny are _still_ on the character page, look:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/east...cter_hub.shtml

----------


## eastenders mad

well they must be coming back soon

----------


## BlackKat

I can understand them leaving Jake there, cos it's a bit of a pain to take him off only to put him back in September -- but why is Danny still there?

I love how on Danny's character page under low points there's *Setting fire to Johnny Allen's house.* Nothing to do with him having a mental breakdown, or being driven into a forest and had a gun held to his head. And according to Jake's one, he's still working for Johnny, and all him and Chrissie had was "a passionate kiss."   :Nono:

----------


## Rach33

Naughty EE they should update it immediately I think they've managed to get past first base by now

----------


## BlackKat

Exactly -- I'm not saying I want it to say "Jake and Chrissie were madly in love," or anything, but they are past passionate kisses and flirting I think. 

Mind you, according to the website Jake and Danny were still working for Andy for at least a month after his death, and if you click on "Beale's Plaice," on the Albert Square map the Moons still live there apparently.   :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

So that's where Jake and Danny are hiding they are living in that dingy flat

----------


## eastenders mad

i dout they are still living there they probably gone abroad or to Maxwells house. no body knows were they have gone

----------


## Tamzi

> So that's where Jake and Danny are hiding they are living in that dingy flat


Hilarious if one day people here a noise from the flat and they sneak up, Ian with a frying pan and they open the door and there were Jake and Danny. It wouldn't happen but imagine if they had been there. Danny slowly going mad.
xxx

----------


## Kim

They are not living in the flat, its just that the map isn't updated very often. After Kat left last November it was ages before her adress changed to 'out of walford.'

Its impossible for Jake and Danny to be living in the flat, surely Johnny would find out somehow, and anyway how would they survive without going to the shop?

----------


## eastenders mad

exactly then will be dead if they were still there

----------


## Tamzi

I am not saying they would be, I know its impossible I am just saying it would be funny!

----------


## BlackKat

Then Jake could sneak over to the Vic everynight under cover of darkness.   :Wub:

----------


## Tamzi

Just to let you know Jake is back filming! One girl i know from another website was down at Elstree and saw Joel looking all tanned and gorgeous!
xxx

----------


## eastenders mad

oh so maybe he went abroad then and coming back looking alot better.

----------


## JustJodi

> oh so maybe he went abroad then and coming back looking alot better.


*Bet he went to Spain and got some sun... oh man I hope he comes swaggering back again !!!!! I miss that guy *

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah he might have gone to Lazorate

----------


## JustJodi

> yeah he might have gone to Lazorate


*either way hes got  more sun than we are getting  here LOL*

----------


## BlackKat

It's probably just that Joel went on holiday during his break -- I mean Martin went to Edinburgh a few months ago and came back with a tan so...  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> It's probably just that Joel went on holiday during his break -- I mean Martin went to Edinburgh a few months ago and came back with a tan so...


*Edinburgh  oh my !!!!!!*

----------


## BlackKat

Yep, Jake'll probably come back all tanned and tell Chrissie that him and Danny went to stay with some far-flung relative in the North of Scotland,   :Rotfl:

----------


## Tamzi

It kinds of wrecks the pity thing when he walks in all tanned.
xxx

----------


## JustJodi

OMG   :Rotfl:   too funny  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> It kinds of wrecks the pity thing when he walks in all tanned.
> xxx


 
ok where did u get that awesome banner,,, is it for the new PC movie ??? I totally loved the first one that came out !!!!!!!!!! Orlando Bloom and Johnny Depp  :Wub:  
Any way back to Jake,, awwww I am sure they have a story line all set up to tell us how he ended up all tan and gorgeous  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

I think the gorgeousness is just the genes -- Jakey's dad might have been a *******, but he must have been quite handsome. Either than or the mother was Helen of Troy.

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah they better explain how he got so tanned. 

Chrissie: Where have you been?
Jake: Looking after Danny he was really maf
Chrissie: So that's why your all tanned

xxx

P.S Jodi I made it myself. It is for the first one but I am going to make one for the second

----------


## Tamzi

Does anyone know Joel's birthday as I can't find it?

xxx

----------


## Tamzi

I thought I would re-awake the thread. 1 month till september! Nearly time for jake's return
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

It has been dead for a while hasn't it, lol. It's the lack of Jakissieness...*pines for Jakey*

----------


## Tamzi

Iknow, but not long to go
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

We should have a big thread party the day he comes back   :Cheer:

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah a great idea. I can't wait for him to return.

xxx

P.S Are web links allowed to posted in a new thread?

----------


## Angeldelight

but how is he going to return? what will be Jonnhy, Chrissie & Alfie's reactions be?

----------


## BlackKat

> but how is he going to return? what will be Jonnhy, Chrissie & Alfie's reactions be?


I think he'll either return because he hears about Den so he wants to support Chrissie, or because of Nana being ill.

I think Chrissie will be pleased to see him, but she'll pretend that she isn't bothered. Johnny will be annoyed but won't really do anything major - cos he's a wuss now. And I was surprised Alfie noticed he'd gone, so I'll be just as surprised if he notices that he's come back,   :Lol:

----------


## Amber

> Johnny will be annoyed but won't really do anything major - cos he's a wuss now.


Yeah and his problem isn't with Jake it's with Danny so he isn't going to try and kill Jake because he came back is he?

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah and his problem isn't with Jake it's with Danny so he isn't going to try and kill Jake because he came back is he?



And he'll be scared that Jake will yell at him again.   :Lol:  But, no, I don't think he'll do anything -- if Danny came back that be another story, but I don't think he'll hurt Jake. And if he does Chrissie will just have to get the doorstop out, won't she, ;)

----------


## Angeldelight

i don't think he's going to try and kill him... but i just wonder what Johnny's going to do or say... i cant imagine what he reaction could be cus we don't know what he said to Jake and Danny in the woods...

----------


## Amber

Did anyone notice that Chrissie was wearing the same dress that she wore a month and a day ago on her first date with Jake? And also in the laundrette the top she was holding if I remember rightly, was the top she was wearing when she had an argument with him too.

I wish Jake could come back early  :Crying:  I miss him..

----------


## BlackKat

> Did anyone notice that Chrissie was wearing the same dress that she wore a month and a day ago on her first date with Jake? And also in the laundrette the top she was holding if I remember rightly, was the top she was wearing when she had an argument with him too.



I noticed the dress, but not the top. And was it me or were Minty and Emma sat at their table -   :EEK!:  *is not pleased* *is also possibly insane*

I wish they'd just give us some Jakissieness - anything! One end of a phone call, or someone mentioning Jake, or..._something!_

----------


## Kim

His problem is with Danny but didn't he tell them both to stay away? Didn't he tell Alfie that?

----------


## Treacle

> I noticed the dress, but not the top. And was it me or were Minty and Emma sat at their table -  *is not pleased* *is also possibly insane*
> 
> I wish they'd just give us some Jakissieness - anything! One end of a phone call, or someone mentioning Jake, or..._something!_


No thankyou  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

Someone over at NHO posted a link to some pics of them filming Den's funeral, and Jakey's there,   :Cheer:  The pics are quite small though, but I think he's stood behind Chrissie.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

come back

----------


## JustJodi

> Someone over at NHO posted a link to some pics of them filming Den's funeral, and Jakey's there,  The pics are quite small though, but I think he's stood behind Chrissie.


 
*nho ?????? can u post them here ????  thanks *

----------


## BlackKat

This is the link

and this is the only pic you can really see Jake in:



It does say Joel's name under the pic, so we know it's him.  :Smile: 

It's one of those sites where you have to register and pay to see the full size image, so the previews are really tiny.



NHO is Nigel Harmon Online by the way,  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

thanks

----------


## Tamzi

thanks for posting Black Kat. So glad Jake will be back. Is that Chrissie he is hugging in the pic?
xxx

----------


## Blondie

Yeah it is. There's quite a few with the back of him in, mainly in pictures where Peggy's shoving Chrissie into the grave, and he's just stood watching!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah it is. There's quite a few with the back of him in, mainly in pictures where Peggy's shoving Chrissie into the grave, and he's just stood watching!
> 
> Katie


He better help her out! Although Chrissie will probably be very disturbed and pissed off and she'll yell at him or something. They wouldn't be Jake and Chrissie if they weren't sulking at each other at least once a week,   :Lol:

----------


## Blondie

One of the pictures from the News of the World shows her clambering out un-aided, so I don't think he does. You're right about them sulking with each other a lot! Chrissie's face when she does climb out will be a picture, absolutely full of hell!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

*If u all keep looking at that site Black Kat posted ..keep clicking the "next" buttons u will see a bunch of  EE photos   even old Phil dressed as capt hook *

----------


## JustJodi

> One of the pictures from the News of the World shows her clambering out un-aided, so I don't think he does. You're right about them sulking with each other a lot! Chrissie's face when she does climb out will be a picture, absolutely full of hell!
> 
> Katie


*that dress she has on is quite low cut and looks like her assests are about to pop out... whats with those huge black hats.. thought those big old hats were for the Ascot *

----------


## BlackKat

> One of the pictures from the News of the World shows her clambering out un-aided, so I don't think he does. You're right about them sulking with each other a lot! Chrissie's face when she does climb out will be a picture, absolutely full of hell!
> 
> Katie


Maybe he's too busy getting rid of Peggy. Or he tries to help and she yells at him so he backs off. He better not just stand there like a moron.

Maybe we should place bets -- how long after his return will it take for one of them to start sulking and who will it be?  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> Maybe he's too busy getting rid of Peggy. Or he tries to help and she yells at him so he backs off. He better not just stand there like a moron.
> 
> Maybe we should place bets -- how long after his return will it take for one of them to start sulking and who will it be?


*Hey blackKat... why not set up apoll ???  and see what the rest of the gang think ??*

----------


## Blondie

> Maybe he's too busy getting rid of Peggy. Or he tries to help and she yells at him so he backs off. He better not just stand there like a moron.
> 
> Maybe we should place bets -- how long after his return will it take for one of them to start sulking and who will it be?


Chrissie, the moment she sees him she'll be in a sulk, that's my guess! It's nice to see them together again, and as someone pointed out, it looks like he's hugging her. The fact he's gone to the funeral will be simply to support Chrissie, which is really sweet of him. Shame he finds out she's a murderer on the same occasion though...

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Aaaw! Jake's back!! And he's with Chrissie - he'd better run and help her out of the grave though!! I'm excited!!

----------


## BlackKat

> Chrissie, the moment she sees him she'll be in a sulk, that's my guess! It's nice to see them together again, and as someone pointed out, it looks like he's hugging her. The fact he's gone to the funeral will be simply to support Chrissie, which is really sweet of him. Shame he finds out she's a murderer on the same occasion though...
> 
> Katie


Yep, I think it'll be Chrissie. She'll be all sulking with him because she'll be preoccupied and also cos she'll be annoyed he left. But I think when she first sees him she'll have a wee cute smile cos she's happy to see him really, before covering it up   :Wub: 

I think Jake's going to have a lot of questions for her once she manages to crawl out the grave,  :Sad:

----------


## Blondie

> I think Jake's going to have a lot of questions for her once she manages to crawl out the grave,


And I doubt he'll be the only one! I wonder what will happen from there, it's really just one woman's word against another, who will people believe? I can see people turning their backs on Chrissie, and Jake being the only person there for her. He wouldn't just turn a blind eye like everyone else, I think he cares too much for her. I hope we get some sweet scenes between the pair before she leaves.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> And I doubt he'll be the only one! I wonder what will happen from there, it's really just one woman's word against another, who will people believe? I can see people turning their backs on Chrissie, and Jake being the only person there for her. He wouldn't just turn a blind eye like everyone else, I think he cares too much for her. I hope we get some sweet scenes between the pair before she leaves.
> 
> Katie


I think he'll support her even if she does tell him the truth - he'll hate what she's done, but he won't hate her. I hope we get a sweet goodbye scene.   :Crying:  but I don't think they'll have much time to be carefree.

----------


## Blondie

> I hope we get a sweet goodbye scene.   but I don't think they'll have much time to be carefree.


Yeah, I can see it all be serious talking and tears between them. It's so lovely of him to go to Den's funeral with her though. I can't believe he's not helping her out of Den's grave though, I can't believe nobody is! I certainly wouldn't stand by and watch someone struggle to climb out of a grave they've just been shoved into, i'd at least give them a hand! Just how mean and cold hearted are the people of Walford?

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## ***Virgo***

Thanks for posting,can't wait till jake is back on our screens!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

> Just how mean and cold hearted are the people of Walford?
> 
> Katie



Heh, you really have to ask, lol. I'm surprised Jake doesn't help her out - I'm hoping it's just the way the photos are taken. So sweet that he goes to the funeral for her - hoping this means they are together, even if it's not in the offical couply sense of the word she's not pushing him away, and he's not avoiding her.   :Wub:

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah, I can see it all be serious talking and tears between them. It's so lovely of him to go to Den's funeral with her though. I can't believe he's not helping her out of Den's grave though, I can't believe nobody is! I certainly wouldn't stand by and watch someone struggle to climb out of a grave they've just been shoved into, i'd at least give them a hand! Just how mean and cold hearted are the people of Walford?
> 
> Katie


 :Ponder:  *grave looks rather shallow cos u can see Chrissies head and shoulders,, graves are normally alot deeper than that*

----------


## Layne

Aren't graves usually about 6ft deep???


OMG thanks so much kat honey!! yey jakey is back , well i knew that but its nice to see the pics!
Are its nice of Jake to be there for Chrissie at her husbands funeral, but she will get stropy with him, its a certainty!!!!

i was wondering:

1.do you think Chrisie will confide in Jake that she killed den?

2.what do you think Jake will say if he finds out Chrisie killed Den, will he understand because of Andy,or well not!

3. Do you think Chrissie will become preganant with Jakes Baby ( i know we want her too, but do you think?)

----------


## BlackKat

> 1.do you think Chrisie will confide in Jake that she killed den?


I think she's going to tell him sooner or later. Either she'll tell him sooner, because she needs to talk to someone and he's the only one she feels she can trust, or she'll try lying to him and then realise that she has to tell him the truth. I can't decide which -- she'll be scared that he'll run a mile so she might not tell him, but if she lies to him he might leave her because of that so...




> 2.what do you think Jake will say if he finds out Chrisie killed Den, will he understand because of Andy,or well not!


I don't know if he'll understand -- especially as with Andy he didn't kill him. I think he'll still care about her though and he'll try to understand.




> 3. Do you think Chrissie will become preganant with Jakes Baby ( i know we want her too, but do you think?)


I don't think she will -- she's leaving, and as far as I know he's not, so if she was she'd either have to miscarriage (no way she'd have an abortion not after wanting a baby for so long) or leave still pregnant. If she left pregnant and Jake knew she was, he'd want to go with her.

Although, she may be pregnant and get sent to prison... :Ponder:  But now, I don't think she will get pregnant.

----------


## Layne

> Although, she may be pregnant and get sent to prison... But now, I don't think she will get pregnant.



Thanks for all that honey you helped me alot!
another thing though

1. Do we think Chrissie is gonna get sent to jail liek Janine or go on the run like mel,

2.What will happen to sam, jail or Run??

----------


## BlackKat

> Thanks for all that honey you helped me alot!
> another thing though
> 
> 1. Do we think Chrissie is gonna get sent to jail liek Janine or go on the run like mel,
> 
> 2.What will happen to sam, jail or Run??


I think Sam will get sent down and Chrissie will go on the run.   :Cheer: 


Had a thought -- what if she confesses to Jake and he freaks out and leaves, so she decides she's got nothing left to stay for and just cuts her losses and runs. Then Jake decides to support her and goes back but he's too late,   :Crying:  *happy thoughts happy thoughts*

----------


## Layne

> I think Sam will get sent down and Chrissie will go on the run.  
> 
> 
> Had a thought -- what if she confesses to Jake and he freaks out and leaves, so she decides she's got nothing left to stay for and just cuts her losses and runs. Then Jake decides to support her and goes back but he's too late,   *happy thoughts happy thoughts*


yeh that could happen, why couldn't the writers have been cleverer and made sam the one who killed den (without chrissie realisng like she did with zoe) then sam could get send down, Tracy-ann would stay, which mean Chrisie and Jake could live happily ever after!
Why why why???  :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------


## ameliauk1

lol i know cant wait for chrissie and jake tonsil tennis to be back on our screens heehee

----------


## BlackKat

> yeh that could happen, why couldn't the writers have been cleverer and made sam the one who killed den (without chrissie realisng like she did with zoe) then sam could get send down, Tracy-ann would stay, which mean Chrisie and Jake could live happily ever after!
> Why why why???


I don't think the storyline would have the same power if it hadn't been Chrissie who killed him -- but they should be able to think of a way for her to stay. I say Sam gets sent down and Chrissie gets away with everything,   :Lol:  

I am looking forward to Chrissie's leaving storyline though - should be fantastic! Jakey's going to be so sad when she leaves,  :Sad:

----------


## Layne

> I say Sam gets sent down and Chrissie gets away with everything,


Totally agree!!!




> I am looking forward to Chrissie's leaving storyline though - should be fantastic! Jakey's going to be so sad when she leaves,


He won't be the only one crying Believe me   :Crying:  


And yeh i agree the storyline wouldn't of been as good and/or powerful if chrissie hadn't of killed him!

----------


## Blondie

> *grave looks rather shallow cos u can see Chrissies head and shoulders,, graves are normally alot deeper than that*


Don't forget Den's coffin has already been lowered in there though, and Angie is buried in there too, so it's probably of realistic depth.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Don't forget Den's coffin has already been lowered in there though, and Angie is buried in there too, so it's probably of realistic depth.
> 
> Katie


What I want to know is what they're going to do with the body already in there - the one they thought was Den from his first 'death'. Chuck it back in the canal?

----------


## Layne

> What I want to know is what they're going to do with the body already in there - the one they thought was Den from his first 'death'. Chuck it back in the canal?


good point, and will they ever find out whos body it actually is? and wwhat is gonna happen to the cellar floor?

----------


## Blondie

We'll probably be left to assume that the body has been removed and buried elsewhere, or hopefully they'll actually mention it and give it some continuity! Who it actually was is pretty irrelevant, probably some unknown. I wonder what will happen after this funeral, after accusations have been flung at Chrissie, who will people believe? What about the police, will they be called in again? I can't wait for this, looks fantastic.

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## sarahwelford

I am really upset that chrissie  is leaving at least we know her leaving storyline will be acted out brilliantly.Tracey ann is an actress who should get some awards this year for her brilliant acting.
They should have a best evil smile award

----------


## Layne

> I am really upset that chrissie  is leaving at least we know her leaving storyline will be acted out brilliantly.Tracey ann is an actress who should get some awards this year for her brilliant acting.
> They should have a best evil smile award


Totally agree with you there!! Tracy-ann dersves so many awards!!!Including Loveliest Hair!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I love her hair!! Its soooooo curly and loveable!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

That's one reason out of many why I love you banner Layne, shows her popping out and its curly!!

----------


## Layne

> That's one reason out of many why I love you banner Layne, shows her popping out and its curly!!


i know her hair is the best!!! I'm permantly walking round saying i want Chrissie hair!!! I even went up to this one person and told her to get frizz serum so it would be better and look more like chrissie's!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> i know her hair is the best!!! I'm permantly walking round saying i want Chrissie hair!!! I even went up to this one person and told her to get frizz serum so it would be better and look more like chrissie's!!!


 
Wonder if she has natural curly hair or if it is permed ??? :Searchme:

----------


## sarahwelford

i think its naturally curly but she looks after it really well i love her hair

----------


## Kim

It's naturally curly but she uses special shampoo and conditioner to preserve it. There was a thread about Chrissie's hair on the forums somewhere.

----------


## JustJodi

> It's naturally curly but she uses special shampoo and conditioner to preserve it. There was a thread about Chrissie's hair on the forums somewhere.


 
*cool... I just haven't been into the old forums  no time LOL there are zillions of posts on this thing  LOL   thanks Kim :-)*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

It is really thick though though.

----------


## JustJodi

> It is really thick though though.


 
*Lucky her.mine is baby fine and thin.. would give my right arm and leg and a few other things for thick luxerous hair *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

My hair is not curly, but it's as thick as hers and I hate it

----------


## JustJodi

> My hair is not curly, but it's as thick as hers and I hate it


U lucky lucky girl !!!!!!

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

No I am not, trust me, lol!

----------


## JustJodi

> No I am not, trust me, lol!


*  ok if u say so *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh I do  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Asked this over in the Jake thread, but I'll post here too:

If they claim Den was killed on the night he apparently came back to Walford, instead of the night Sharon came back, Jake might not have an alibi for that night (he does for the actual night). Chrissie and Jake were flirting for a bit before Den's death, Den dies and things heat up between them, and then when the body's found they both try to run...anyone else have a feeling it isn't looking good for Jake, as well as Chrissie -- that the police might think her and Jake planned it all together?

----------


## Blondie

No it doesn't look good for Jake, helping a muderer flee the country. My guess is he goes without her, so that he doesn't get caught as well. 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> No it doesn't look good for Jake, helping a muderer flee the country. My guess is he goes without her, so that he doesn't get caught as well. 
> 
> Katie



Yep, but I was thinking he might also be implicated in the murder -- they bumped off Den together so they could be together, and get the pub into the bargain or something.   :Searchme: 

I don't want Jake to leave.  :Sad:  I've just about accepted that Chrissie is, but Jakey?? *panics*

----------


## JustJodi

> Asked this over in the Jake thread, but I'll post here too:
> 
> If they claim Den was killed on the night he apparently came back to Walford, instead of the night Sharon came back, Jake might not have an alibi for that night (he does for the actual night). Chrissie and Jake were flirting for a bit before Den's death, Den dies and things heat up between them, and then when the body's found they both try to run...anyone else have a feeling it isn't looking good for Jake, as well as Chrissie -- that the police might think her and Jake planned it all together?


*I agree if both of them "run" it isnt going to look good for either of them...*

----------


## JustJodi

> Yep, but I was thinking he might also be implicated in the murder -- they bumped off Den together so they could be together, and get the pub into the bargain or something. 
> 
> I don't want Jake to leave.  I've just about accepted that Chrissie is, but Jakey?? *panics*


 
*Cops are suspicous by nature,, if they sense something us out of place they will pounce on it ....* 
*I mean we do not want Jake implicated.. we just got him back on the show *

----------


## BlackKat

They're like a modern day Bonnie and Clyde,   :Lol:   :Wub: 

I want them to get away with it -- I could just about cope if they both got away and lived happily ever after living a life of crime...but I don't want Jakey to go to prison.   :EEK!:

----------


## Blondie

I don't want either of them to go to prison! It's not Chrissie at all, I really can't see her in prison. I want them to run off together! 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

Jake can't go to prison and I don't want Chrissie to either. I thought they said there were 4 different exit ideas though. So they could use another one. Taht would be good
xxx

----------


## eastenders mad

i know i hope they don't go to prison

----------


## Angeldelight

isn't either chrissie or Sam ment to hang themselves? if it's chrisie won't that dash ouir hopes of a 'happily ever after'...

----------


## JustJodi

> isn't either chrissie or Sam ment to hang themselves? if it's chrisie won't that dash ouir hopes of a 'happily ever after'...


*Chrissie is a murderess..where did that info come from about a sucide.. who is gonna do themselves in??????*

----------


## Angeldelight

it's in the spoilers section 3rd page... here's the link

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=20490

----------


## JustJodi

> They're like a modern day Bonnie and Clyde,  
> 
> I want them to get away with it -- I could just about cope if they both got away and lived happily ever after living a life of crime...but I don't want Jakey to go to prison.


*BK.. the difference with BONNE AND CLYDE AND CHRISSIE AND JAKE IS.. JAKE IS STRAIGHT and Clyde Barrow was gay  *

----------


## BlackKat

> *BK.. the difference with BONNE AND CLYDE AND CHRISSIE AND JAKE IS.. JAKE IS STRAIGHT and Clyde Barrow was gay  *



Yes, but I'm referring to the whole going on the run, life of crime thing, not whether or not he was gay.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BlackKat

I hope we get some spoilers about Jake's return soon --  I need something _positive_ to talk about.   :Crying:

----------


## Rach33

I've been calculating and he should be in BBC Pressoffice in next two-three weeks yay

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh

----------


## Charmed

Is he coming back?

----------


## BlackKat

> Is he coming back?


Yep - early September I think it is.   :Cheer:  Definitely around that time.

----------


## Amber

I started a new thread as this one's a bit large now  :Smile: 
It's here

----------


## Jade

Closing this one then

----------

